# Torque Workcentre at work..



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Signmaking*

Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
And Stuart arrived with his trusty video camera to take some footage of the machine in action.
Had a blast and learned a few more things the wee beastie can do.
For a start we just set it up with a router [Makita 3612C ] and did some basic rabbets dados and grooves.
Cut an arc and did some angle routing. Pretty cool.\
Then we made a board up with some letters glued on and cut a raised letter welcome sign and using a template and a HSS mill bit routed a sign in aluminium. I used the copy attachment arm to do this. Run the pin around the template and the router follows in the timber or other material.
















Not bad for my first attempt.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Hey Larry
Looks like loads of fun cool signs look forward to more.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


cool stuff…. you can't get this machine far from XXXX beer, right? looked at their site and it has very little information about where to get it. on the previous post you showed your router bit (you pervert!) what kind of bit is that (the big 3 flute one you used for flattening)

i like your new signature.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


" LAZY LARRY LETTERING "


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


My frind in the fridge,
My Very Big Router bit is available from Carbi-tool.
As for availability of the machine, should you be interested please PM me and I will put you in contact with them.. The web site is under construction and as to dealers they are still in discussions.. The machines will be available from Gregorys Machinery in Brisbane and other stores Australia wide as they come on board. All the machines are available for shipping internationally. They are shipped flat pack and assembly is very simple and well documented.
David. that will be my next sign lol


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


fridge would be a welcome change to the weather here in the last few days. we had -5 at night (which is as bad as it gets, but its bad).

as much as i like browsing through 10000 sexy and exiting router bits, can you give me a hint about its name?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Mate go to the Cabitool page then to router catalogue and then on the left look for replacable insert router bits
Its called a surface planer on page 39 at the top of the new pop up window.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Too much fun. I'm jealous.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Thanks, I don't think I would have found it otherwise. this is a nice bit! i'll see if i can get it on our cold island.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Very nice larry. I like "Lazy Larry Lettering and Cutting Boards"


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


http://www.carbitool.com.au/ Just like Wal-Mart , everything but the price ! 
How much was it on your island , Larry ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Retail is about AU$165.00 Len


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Hello my friend : ) thank you….It's not quite 8:30pm up here and it was a beautiful day…. How's everything in your neck of the woods ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Len 10.30 in the AM here Sunny cool and little wind.. nice day allround.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Sounds like the type of weather we've been having since last Sunday …Gotta love it : )
I don't know when you have time to rest with all of the posting and shop work you've been pumping out lately…Have you ever read the ingredients label on that XXXX ? LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Water yeast hops and malt.. that all there is to beer.
I rest when I post and read other posts from you all.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Nice sign, Larry.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Looks like the beasties' limitations are the operators imagination! This tool is just to good to be true. Nice looking signs!

Rick


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


looks good…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Signmaking*
> 
> Had a full day yesterday, filming the Torque Work Centre,
> Aaron and Luke came down from Yandina. They make the tool with Keith, who couldn't make it down.
> ...


Looks like you have a lot of irons in the fire Larry. I figure that with that machine you will be able to have several niche woodworking products to sell. With your great designing ability you are sure to do real well. The signs were real nice.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Circle inlay*

I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
Drilled a 6 mm hole in the centre of the blackwood and fitted it on the pin in the table.
Turned on the router plunged it and rotated the blank.
Then..








Pushed out the centre and inserted the PH.. fit like a glove… wonderful moment as it was the first time we had attempted it. All these projects are on the DVD and will be posted as video separately as soon as the editing is done.








Now that I know it will work I may be tempted you use my very valuable store of MDF or plywood.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


don't waste your talents on this firewood ,
i can't wait to see your 
particle board cutting boards !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


That's on tricky puppy it does just about anything. How about a pizza I bet it well make a great one.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


Where do you find the time to build all the great projects. I couldn't even post them that fast!

Another winner by the way.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


So we are going to have circle inlayed End grain Cutting Boards.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


" tempted you use my very valuable store of MDF or plywood" ...is it more valuable than the PH and BW ?
I can't believe that this is your "sample" piece….LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


Test pieces are only for those who don't believe the first try will succeed !


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


Ok Larry. Are you trying to sell these machines to us? The more you show, the more I want one.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


Jerry you have not seen 1% of what this incredible machine can do,,!!!!
I am not trying to sell you anything,,, these things sell themselves..
I truly believe in this amazing machine.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


I always believe that I will succeed on the first try , but I've made several design modifications along the way : )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


Larry, did you hire a secretary to do you posting? )


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


Bob, there is only me. Not so Lazy Larry LOL


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


It's a full time job just reading these posts!

I guess I spend too much time working.

Stupid jobs!!!

Lee


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


Ok Larry. I'll just keep watching your posts and keep wishing for one myself.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


Looks cool.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


It's amazing how Purple Heart seems to go well with most woods and is always there when you need a piece to experiment upon.

Rick


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


Did you quit your job or do you not sleep? I can't believer the volume of work you are doing plus putting it all on line0


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


Hey Larry,
It's getting better all the time.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Circle inlay*
> 
> I cut a circle in Purple heart and then wanted to inlay it into a piece of Tasmanian blackwood.
> To gauge the circle need to to be cut I fitted the PH on the pin in the table and moved the router to just inside the outer edge. I then locked the X and Y axis.
> ...


What you said about test pieces is so true, that's why my latest project was a test piece. With your woodworking talent and know how, that machine is going to make you rich (if you are not already) based on increased productivity


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Surfacing an endgrain block.*

As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
Using the new surfacer head on the router on the the new wee beastie made flattening this block a breeze.
The depth of cut is set and the fore and aft axis is locked while allowing movement sideways. Starting at the front of the block a small pass is made and then the head returned to the starting position and cutter moved towards the back of the table a small amount.. roughly 1 inch or so. Repeat until finished.. only about *5 minutes!*
Now that it is flat, a small amount of sanding will finish it up nicely.








That me/








And thats Stuart with the camera. 








The block is flat and the lines are just marks left by the cutter and do not step up or down.
Just a little moisture to bring out the color and grain.
This cutter made more dust than the vacuum could handle efficiently .. normal use and it is fine.
All these projects will be in video form soon.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


tricky is an understaement, i once spent two days trying to level one (I have no drum sander, so its belt sander, planes and ROS) and the end result was still marginal. actually thats why i asked for the model of the cutter. i was going to make a router jig for surfacing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Thats a great job Larry.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


cool tool ,
looks like you are having fun too !


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


That is IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Hey Larry
This is a great tool can't say it enough. You really know a good thing when you see it. Really cool job on the thick cutting board.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Larry's a showoff. Gets a new toy and has to intimidate all the rest of us….................LOL

Larry, just kidding. Looks like you are finding this new toy to be very beneficial in your shop. Pretty soon the rest of us will be wanting one to play with.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


I already do. But no space


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Two and a half inches thick ? 
WOW, Larry , How many generations do you think it will be passed down through ? LOL….... 
Or maybe you're going to resaw it into several boards ?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Same here Rustic….............LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


This bad boy has a little brother.. does a lot of the things the bigger model does but no sideways travel. Fore and aft only. The post and arm are the same. Footprint is under 4 ' square and costs around AU$2,000 with router [plus shipping]


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Now he really trying to intimidate us….............LOL

Larry, I'll keep this on my dream list for now. But I really would like to have one.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


I will be posting more of this machine,,, with video,,,, with attachments for a drill and a saw.
One thing I was able to do was rip a 1/16" strip off a plywood board with a 7 1/2 Makita circular saw and using a diamond blade cut sandstone. Cross cut capability is 1200 mm with the optional 1300 mm arm!
With a drill you can use it as a radial arm drill and also angle drill.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Glad you is enjoying your new toy.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Charles, thank you for your kind comments and yes I am having a lot of fun with the new toy.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Hi Larry;

I mentioned in an email, I had considered making such a device. I do use the same principle using a router and "sled" for shaping the round bases for a table I've been working on:

http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/Building_a_Dining_Room_Table_part_3.html

Creating a similar sled for flattening a board is a pretty simple project, and for surfacing large boards, it can't be beat.

Very nice blog!! Thanks for sharing this with us

Lee


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Well "Mister Big Shot" You have the company big wigs visiting your shop and filming you having fun with their Beastie!!! Will these videos be part of the N.A.P.W.(New Aussie Patron Woodworkig) show? The fan club can't wait.
I noticed a framed woven board behind the Beastie that I don't recall being posted, or did I some how miss that one? 
That is one hefty cutting board your flattening.

Rick


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Rick
Theproject is a slightly different woven board.
Check the background of pic #3
Lee, a pleasure.
Larry


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


i hope your getting commission on these because i think you have sold a few on these blogs alone

i of course are as jealous as everyone

Hooky


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Larry,
This machine does everything but wash dishes, cook and clean!!!!
And, knowing you, you'll figure out how to get it to do that too!
Nice work, as usual.
Ellen


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Cool.

Lee


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


Hey Larry,
Would you be able to set up a panograph to re-produce photo's etc assuming that the machine is capable of small intricate smooth movements.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Surfacing an endgrain block.*
> 
> As you all know trying to flatten a large endgrain butcher block can be a little tricky.
> I use a 16 - 32 drum sander and it is fine for small blocks but this bugger was large and heavy [*2 1/2 " thick*]. BTW Purple Heart and New Guinea Rosewood
> ...


I resurfaced two endgrain cutting boards for my son earlier this year with handplanes. The result was not very good. The idea to use a router never occurred to me even though I have seen numerous examples of it being done in books. Duh! That machine you have there is really going to make your life a lot easier. Enjoy.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*First cut of the demo video shot this week.*

You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
Sit back and enjoy the ride.
.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueworkcentreOperationfirstcut.flv
.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueworkcentreOperationfirstcut-2.flv


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Larry, I'd like to see it in my garge to see if it works as well right side up as it seems to work upside down ;-))

did the company that make hire you to make videos for them?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Bob, I am sure that the machine works just as well down side up and no they did not hire me to make the videos, I wanted to,
...And what did you really think of the machine?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Looks like it is a lot better do it all than a shopsmith. Very versitle, I think i could rough out rifle stocks with it. Probably not like a duplicator, but get rid of a lot of unwanted wood.

You should sell the vids to them for promotions featuring Lazy Larry designs. You could end up with a free machine ;-))


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


looks really tempting. can you expalin a bit more about how the oval are made? can guess, but its not apparent from the video


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Cool videos. They really show off the machines versatility and ease of use. I can see why you volunteered to do these videos. The machine is awsome and you get to pick the brains of the company reps to help shorten the learning curve. Your a lucky guy my friend.

Rick


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Rick I am actually teaching the boys.[Aaron and Luke.].. Keith on the other hand is the genius behind the machine, and we are all learning from him.
Moshel the oval is done as an over head pin router.. the pin is in the table and the template is underneath and runs around the pin… the router bit is directly above the pin so where the pin moves the bit cuts. i.e. the blank is attached to the template with double stick tape.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Very very cool…I feel like flying to your shop now and play with your new toy, if I can..
Nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


multi everything tool !
and roll around too .
really sweet .

you lucky dog , you.
( or is that lazy dingo ? )


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Thanks for the peak at the new machine.
I looks like a real asset in a small production shop.

Bob


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Wow Larry,
These are awesome videos !! I was wondering how long it takes to switch between attachments, and how you change from say the circ saw to the router. This would be another feature I would want to see. 
Get the camera rolling!!

Lisa


----------



## patcav (Mar 3, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Larry, That has got to be one of the most versatile machines I've ever seen. Like Bob said, better than the Shopsmith. And I have to agree with David, you are a lucky guy. Do you know if they have plans to market it in the US?


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Larry, AWESOME MACHINE, this machine could almost replace all other tools in the shop, ten years ago I would have bought one, but now I think I would have to get a divorce first, and I don't want to do that,......or maybe….. well,... let me think about that…...


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


don't let my wife see my last post


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Those of us with no creative talent nor artistic vision stand in awe.

Lee


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


Pat I am not sure if they will be marketing in the US but certainly will ship one there for you!
Lisa ,, I am on my way to work but tonight will upload a vid of the changing of attachments,, literally one bolt and after loosening it change attachments and then retighten that is all there is to it,, very simple,, even I can do that!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


you do all this, AND you have a job?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


That machine is going to be a major success with it's versatility and low price. With it, you could easily get along pretty well with just and array of electric hand tools.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


I just watched the first video on this page and that is an amazing tool. I'll have to show this to my brother tomorrow. Larry, I appreciate you putting this series up. I've bookmarked it and I'm going to come back and check the whole thing out. This kind of info is exactly one of the main reasons why LJ is such a great place. Thanks


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

degoose said:


> *First cut of the demo video shot this week.*
> 
> You guys are seeing this video while it is still in the editing stage,, no voice over but there will be.
> Hope you see the versatility and adaptability of the wee beastie. If you have any questions , I will be happy to answer them and If I don't know will find out. This was a nearly 400 meg video.. but by splitting and compressing to Mp4 got it down to a fairly acceptable size. I have 117 small segments that deal with things like adjustment and fitting of various attachments for those who want to see more.. just let me know if there is anything that you would like to see in more detail.. If I have it I will post.
> ...


It's almost like cheating…...good job on the video Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Ease of use.. changing attachments.*

Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?
file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setuprouterjig.flv

..

Locator pins make it easy to attach. This one is for the router.

..

http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setuprouterjigrear.flv

..

Tightening the bolt from the rear.

..

http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupfittingrouterjigandcopyattachm.flv

..

Adding the copy attachment bracket.

..
http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupfittingroutercopyattachemnt.flv

..
Using an allen key to tighten up through the access hole in the bracket..

..

http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setuprouterdustextractionshroud.flv

..

Adding a dust extractor shroud

..

http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupfittingrouterIII.flv

;;
Easy to fit.

..
http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupfittingrouterdustextractorexha.flv

..

Attaching vacuum hose to shroud.

http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/featuresrouterjigeasilyremoverouter.flv

..

Easy to remove for bit changes.

..http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupdrillattachment.flv

Attachment for the drill...can also be used for a die grinder.

..
http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupdrillattachmentII.flv

.. Putting the drill in the bracket.. like I said self explanatory really,

http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupsawattachmentII.flv

..

This saw attachment will suit just about any saw. Once it is set it is better to leave it in the cradle for future use as needed. It can still be taken out if the saw is needed to be use by hand.

..
http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupsawattachmentfitting.flv
..

Adding the bracket to the carriage can be handled by one person but I had three hands for this shot.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


very well engineered. my compliments to the chef. I have never seen this kind of mounting to routers. is this the way router lifts work as well?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


The plunge assembly is removed from the router and then fits on the pins. I think some router lifts work similarly?
Plunge is now done by the machine not the router and is lockable by turning the knob on the end of the lever.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Do they send those toys to America?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Yes Bob they do ship to the U.S. No idea as to cost but If you want I can find out.. where would like it shipped to?
Larry.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


if you are in the process of asking, can you also ask about NZ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Ok mate. Do you want the rate for the machine I have or do you want a different configuration. ie length and outfeed can be changed.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


lets say same configuration. i would give me general idea. i have to do some thinking if this can fit in my new workshop…. but it might, it might…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


I have already made the request for cost of shipping ,, will know early this week and will post cost as soon as I know,, will also PM each of you., Anyone else while I am at it,?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Larry,
this is a most amazing machine!
Ellen


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


wow , that was easy !
it was like driving through the town 
i live by ,
if you blink ,
you missed it .

good job on the vids. , 
watch out spielberg !

how about $ in new mexico ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Thanks for the comments.
It is a very versatile and easy to use machine and the changing of the attachments is that easy, as you saw.
David I will let you know.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


you should be a worldwide distributor for them!!! ah, might take too much of your time and reduce your CPD rate (cutting boards per day)


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Nice Larry,
This looks easy enough for even me to do. Thank you for the rapid response to my question, I can tell how excited you are about this work station, and I can see why !!
I did a search for the website for the workcentre. The only thing on their website is the SlabMaster and the WorkCentre- but it's not like yours. There are no prices or descriptions of attachments and such. Sign me up for more info, I am very interested. 
Thanks for all the demo vids these are product sellers, I WANT ONE : )

Lisa


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Hey Larry, please get me what info you can about this new toy, it would be a great addition to any shop.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


This is a super tool Larry Even though it seems to have everything I didn't any demos of the actual bells or whistles in your videos.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Larry, you need to lock in a distributorship.

Lee


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Hopefully the company will give you some free attachments or monetary compensation for all of your efforts to sell their product . Whether you intended to or not , you've got me sold on this great machine , my friend : ) Now all I need is a bigger shop and mo' money , mo' money ! Have a great day ,Larry !

ps : for some reason , the first video is missing at this time.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Some nice videos Larry. And yes the first one is missing.


----------



## bigdave (May 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Yup. First video is missing for me too.

This is an amazing piece of equipment!

Add me to the list for more info concerning price configured as yours is shipped to South Carolina.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


The new web site is still under construction.. hopefully it will be up and running soon,, waiting on the voice over to be done on the new video.,.
I will post some more footage from the maintainance and set up of the machine.
All vids seem to be working here now. First vid only short and showed the locating pins on the back of the bracket.
Thank you all for your great response and interest.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ease of use.. changing attachments.*
> 
> Self explanatory heading, changing attachments is as easy as loosening a bolt.
> Here are just a few very short vids of the different attachments being changed.[As requested by Lisa aka Dustbunny.]
> ...


Larry *Please*, you have to stop! The temptation is just too great for me.

Very interesting machine. Thank you for all your time sharing it.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Bloopers*

Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
.
.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupsawattachmentI.flv

.
Trying to mount the saw.. lol
.

http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupfittingrouterII.flv

.
And the darn router

.
http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/featureslockingwheels.flv
.

Working with Japanese safety boots.. thongs with a strap.

.
http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupfittingrouterI.flv

Router again...

.
http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/setupsawattachmentfittingcopy.flv

..

"Thing" from the "Adams Family" made an appearance to help .....


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


hey larry ,
this went by so fast ,
i must have missed something ?
maybe just more practice .
or are you holding out for
a bigger salary ?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


Now see Larry, I thought there were no "bloopers" in your shop!
I really really really thought everything went perfectly!! 
Where did you buy the extra hand…that would come in handy (no pun intended!) and you could make a fortune selling them!
Ellen


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


Larry, its always nice to see that you protect your MDF tables with endgrain cutting boards. 
I love your new avatar. respectable, serious but with moderate sense of humor and has authority. the right avatar for a worldwide distributor of wee beasties LOL (yes, I know - I am a ratbag)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


Yes Moshel but you are my ratbag LOL I thought the new me was appropriate.. you think so too?
Ellen I am so sorry you have seen my feet of clay..and my feet FOFL again
David. David . David!! More money, never!! more fun yes.!! the world needs more fun.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


thats what all the ausie movie stars said at first ,
" im in it for the art " 
kidman , gibson , dundee .

you will be on the big international screen soon ,
your feet and hands will be known world wide !
get a good agent .

i see jackie chan making cutting boards ,
while saving the world !


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


more likely Jackie Chan cutting boards with his bare hands ! No offence Jackie - I am a big fan of yours!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


David speaking of cutting boards.. I have a zillion new ideas. Thanks to Moshel ,,,,that site is fantastic.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


Jackie we are all fans here.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


Larry, I'm crushed! I thought you were perfect.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


No Kent you are perfect! I am Australian! lol


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


It's nice to know that your shop is just like ours.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


Karson. Yes we are really all just the same.
We love wood we have a shop we make mistakes we …..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


Larry Larry mistakes? I don't believe it. ) Hey Mate If we don't make mistakes were not doing anything.
From all your great projects even your mistakes are things I would be happy with if I had made them.
BTW isn't there something missing in your photo?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


you are having TOO MUCH FUN !!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


"Japanese safety boots " ROFLMAO !!! Who's the new guy posing in your avatar ? Did you have an appointment with the Magistrate ? LOL


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


"Thing" from the "Adams Family" ... it's always great to have an extra hand around the shop.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Bloopers*
> 
> Just like on real TV and at the Movies.. bloopers seem to be the best bits.
> Here are a few of the out takes we had.. most were deleted but I managed to save a few for your viewing pleasure.
> ...


I thought mistakes were my thing. What a disappointment to discover that others make them too.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*For those who are interested in the Work Centre.*

I am providing two links for those who are interested in the Torque Work Centre. Pics don't fit in the window here hence the link to Photobucket.
First is a brochure on features and the second is a price list in AU$ including GST here in Australia.. not applicable overseas.
http://i662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/frontpagetorque.jpg

http://i662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/torqueworkcentresprices.jpg

I am still waiting on shipping costs to various locations , please bear with me, I will contact each of you when I have more news.
I hope this helps answer any further questions you may have.

Larry


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *For those who are interested in the Work Centre.*
> 
> I am providing two links for those who are interested in the Torque Work Centre. Pics don't fit in the window here hence the link to Photobucket.
> First is a brochure on features and the second is a price list in AU$ including GST here in Australia.. not applicable overseas.
> ...


thanks bud ,
i apreciate you doing this .
i like the new you ,
like your work ,
it's allways changing !


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *For those who are interested in the Work Centre.*
> 
> I am providing two links for those who are interested in the Torque Work Centre. Pics don't fit in the window here hence the link to Photobucket.
> First is a brochure on features and the second is a price list in AU$ including GST here in Australia.. not applicable overseas.
> ...


Hey Larry,
I sure hope the Torque Work Center people are looking after you.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Shipping to the U.S. of A.*

Some of you will have received a PM from me regards the cost of shipping the Torque Work Centre to the US.

For those who may require this info and have not received it.

Most people on the continental US will be able to have the machine [configured similar to mine .. 
2 meter by 600mm table with 900 mm outfeed on the arm.. including copy. saw and drill optional attachments, shipping and insurance,], delivered to their door for between US$3900 and US$4100 depending on actual address.
The company is negotiating for a lower shipping charge. and there may be a slight reduction in price.
If anyone has an further Enquiries please PM me.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the U.S. of A.*
> 
> Some of you will have received a PM from me regards the cost of shipping the Torque Work Centre to the US.
> 
> ...


Thank you Larry for the reserch you did for us on on the shipping costs on this way cool machine

Rick


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the U.S. of A.*
> 
> Some of you will have received a PM from me regards the cost of shipping the Torque Work Centre to the US.
> 
> ...


Hey Larry;

I just had a thought: Maybe if you had one set up in a shop, (like my shop) you would sell more of them!

Good luck getting this going. It's a great device.

Lee


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the U.S. of A.*
> 
> Some of you will have received a PM from me regards the cost of shipping the Torque Work Centre to the US.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Larry* for the time and efforts! Lee has a good idea there, and a good location 

*Lee* - when do I get a spare key?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*The all new video clips.*

Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


we'll i want one ,
now to find the money !
defenetly better than 
a shopsmith .


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


two questions:
1) can you change the guy that made the voiceover? 
2) where is the girl in short red dress? there is a tradition to follow in these promos


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


Got to agree with David…"I WANT ONE" lol


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


Moshe the little red dress wouldn't be work place health and safety approved. and the guy who does the voice over makes the machine.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


both are pretty poor excuses.
I think it has huge contribution to the workers health (unless YOU wear it).
as for the voice over, you don't have to be a sheep to be a shepherd…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


And here I thought that He did a very good job,, btw I didn't do the voice over.. It would have been a lot worse.
Lucky He didn't wear the red dress.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


It is sad, but good voiceover is made by professionals… but don't ever let them handle the router!
His voice lacks enthusiasm. I am sure he feels it, he just fail to express it. anyway, its just my opinion, and I am a ratbag.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


He was just a little nervous.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


I have nothing against him… And if i was to do the voice over it would have been worse.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


BTW you are a ratbag.
Let me know when you are ready and I will get a good price for you.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


The only thing I noticed with the voice over was the pronunciation of aluminum (a-loom-in-um) he says (al-u-mini-um), I had to stop and think…Oh yeah, they talk funny in Australia.

I think the voice over was good, but what do I know about advertising, nothing. You've done an awesome job putting this video together, the company should give you a few promo machines to share with your friends. I'll pay the shipping. LOL

Lisa


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


If I designed and built that machine I'd use any voice I wanted! That is one nice piece of machinery!
And…I'd wear anything I wanted! 
That will sell no matter what!
by the way…voice was ok but your outfit could use some help! ;-)
Ellen


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


ok, ok - I get the point - I am the only ratbag here 

listened to it again. its not bad (definitely not for engineer), but some parts sounds like he is reading from a page


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


I thought it was informative and helpful.
I didn't think the voice-over needed to be changed but in the beginning where he says: "Never before, until now…" is redundant. 
Up here in the US many of the DIY shows have hosts who are from Australia so we are getting used to the accent.
But in a future version it will probably need to be voiced over in Spanish if you want to sell many of them ;>(

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


" Nunca imajinado , ...hasta ahora …! "


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


just an example of the little short red dress principle


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


Neat tool BUT I'll not give up my Shopsmith. BTW did anyone say how much this puppy costs?


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


cool set up


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


David was that an audition for the Spanish voice over ?...I think David should do the Spanish voice over.

Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


capo rojo , bikini rojo !


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


Larry, if you do wear the short red dress, PLEASE, PLEASE, DO NOT, take any pictures and post them here.
LOL


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


I'm saving my pennies--also accepting donations. I've got to have one!

Thanks again, Larry
(Short dress?-Larry?---NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


Can you take 34 routers as down payment? LOL


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


Is there a web site to provide more information?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


I think this would be an ideal piece of equipment for any woodworker who was in business.

It's a little expensive for a hobbyist, unless he has a very fat wallet.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


I think I recognized a bearded chap in there once or twice : ) 
I have a couple of friends from across the "Pond" that say *" Al you mini um "* as well …I can't convince them that there just aren't enough letters in the word *Aluminum* to pronounce it their way : )
I think he did a fine job promoting his product , even without the red dress ! The only critique that I might have would be the lighting as you were showing things happening under the router , etc..
Peace and Happiness to all : )


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


I believe us in the USA are the only ones to say *ALUMINUM*.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The all new video clips.*
> 
> Here is the all new promo with voice over straight from the editing room.
> Please take the time to look at it all and I hope that you enjoy.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip1.flv
> http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkCentreclip2.flv


Hmmmm, Did Webster edit the spelling of that word here in the USA ? LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Affordability*

A big Hello to all the woodies in the US and Canada who would like to own one of the wee beasties,
,








.
Due to the removal of GST [ Australian Goods and Services Tax ] when a Machine is sent Overseas and the

much lower shipping charges we have , [yes we .. I am now an official Agent for the company] negotiated.. the

total amount you need to have one delivered to you is

US$3600.00

This Is a round figure,.. it is still dependent on actual delivery address!

Hope this new information is helpful

Should you have any further inquiries please contact me

Lazy Larry Woodworks

Larry Maykin

44 Cathy Court

Caboolture 4510

Queensland Australia

[email protected]

Kindest regards
Larry


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Affordability*
> 
> A big Hello to all the woodies in the US and Canada who would like to own one of the wee beasties,
> ,
> ...


Hope you have tons of sales mate


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Affordability*
> 
> A big Hello to all the woodies in the US and Canada who would like to own one of the wee beasties,
> ,
> ...


yep the plot thickens and the corporate look is making more an more sense

Good luck with the sales

Hooky
PS i sense working hours for someone else to drop even further soon


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Affordability*
> 
> A big Hello to all the woodies in the US and Canada who would like to own one of the wee beasties,
> ,
> ...


when you finish blowing your money ,
getting set up in bussiness ,
and start making it all back ,
we'll talk about a loan , 'bro ?

how much is stock ,
in " larry makin lazy " , 
going for ?


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Affordability*
> 
> A big Hello to all the woodies in the US and Canada who would like to own one of the wee beasties,
> ,
> ...


Good luck Larry. I'm still saving my money. Cool machine!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Affordability*
> 
> A big Hello to all the woodies in the US and Canada who would like to own one of the wee beasties,
> ,
> ...


If only I had a job right now : ( this is quite the tease , Mate !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*

Hello.. remember me.. lol
So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
Been real busy.. website is now up and running…. lazylarrywoodworks.com.au
and the boards are coming along nearly 50 but no pics yet ,... sorry.. soon … I promise..








This is a work in progress. Needed a sign for the display at the Melbourne Working with Wood show in October…








I was clearing up around the shed and found a 2.5 metre slab of Camphor Laurel that had been out in the weather for a number of years. This slab was not straight or flat or in anyway nice, all grey with weathering, in fact down right ugly. It was clamped to the Torque Work Centre .,








Aaron came down for the day and we glued some cut out letters to a piece of ply wood, and using the copy attachment and a 1/2 straight flute cutter, routed this sign,,








And a little turps to bring out the color.. Any one in Melbourne in October come and have a look..
,Next sign will be for Lazy Larry.,..
This weekend we are going to use the TWC to do some 3D carving. Should be fun.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


i looked around my shed, just to be sure. no forgotten slabs :-(

this looks really nice. when is the show? I might hop to see it (airfair to Oz is cheaper than taking a bus here)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


The slab was under a pile of recycled silky oak. Outside in the yard.
16 to 18 October .
Look for me at the Lazy Larry Stand…. Right next to the Torque Work Centre stand.. outside I think.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


darn, i am on vacation with the family, returning on the 18th…

maybe next year…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


the sign looks great .
hope you have some help at the show ,
selling TWC and LLW at the same time 
should keep you jumping .


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


Sign looks great Larry. Good luck.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


Larry, that old piece of wood looks great.
You have a lot on your plate right now, good luck :~)


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


Great looking signs Larry, I wait til your tour come to the states soon. Chicago has a welcome mat with your name on it…Blkcherry


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


cool sign Larry


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


im suprised you didnt let me in on all that is going to be going on with the shows and all…..how can i be there and represent the lazy larry red dress society if im not let in on this stuff…lol…..i thought id wear the same outfit and just hang around the booth..i should draw in some good customers…ya think…..well i better go check out your site…this is exciting larry…...im sure you must be pumped….i wish you the best…..grizzman


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


i just got done checking the web site out…looks grand..im blown away with all of your diffrent boards and such…your the man larry….


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


How could we forget you Larry
You are one of a kind!

By the way--Nice sign


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Sign for the trip to Melbourne.*
> 
> Hello.. remember me.. lol
> So Sorry I have been taking so much time away for my favourite site … Lumberjocks…
> ...


Next you will be showing us how to barbecue with that machine. It sure seems versatile. That's a nice sign. Hope you get a commission for show sales.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*3-D carving.*

This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
































We had a fun day… video taped the sign making, surfaced a gum slab, and had a go at the 3-D carving and don't forget the Barbie and a few sherberts afterwards. All in all a good day for all.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


Hey Larry,
What kind of cutter did you use…....not bad for a first attempt mate….looking good.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


do you have a bowl bit? might work well as everything is round and there are no square corners.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


Moshe I used a core box bit 12 mm [ round nose] and was going to reduce it through 9.5 mm and down to 6.35 mm but I ran out of time and had to remove the setup to make room for the next job on the wee beastie..
Please note that the pin in the copy attachment and the router bit must match,, square or round.
Larry


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


looks like you are having fun ,
kicking the tires on the beastie .

it is an amazing machine ,
and you are the right guy to play with it !


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


Did you use David's face as the model????


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


wow ellen !

thats how i look when i wake up ,
my hair sticking out in all directions !

but carved in stacked plywood ,
sounds about right .


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


Hi Larry;

Be tough to use as a cutting board!

Nice website.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


Larry: a great start.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


I've a friend who has the Carvemaster (Sears version of Carvewright. That is computer controlled.
Yours is just as good.

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


Looks like fun Larry


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


Where's the Purple Heart?

Again, You have too much fun.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


That's not a sun face, it's more like someone been sitting way to long in the inspirational chair with multiple toucans…what a glow….LOL. You keep pushing that wee beastly of yours and we'll see you on the cover of FWW magazine. Great work Doc. thanks for posting Blkcherry


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


wow. what a fun machine!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


Looks like a pretty good result to me. Please let us see again when you get the right cutters.


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


Interesting Larry,
I will have to try mine soon. One limitation is that the cutter can not be angled away from vertical (can it?)so that prevents any undercutting so for most relief carving the copy cant be perfect but could be a very good basis for later finishing off with hand carving tools?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3-D carving.*
> 
> This weekend just gone we did a little bit of 3-D carving.I think we were a little adventurous and we were only moderately successful. Did not really have the right cutters but over all I think It came out fair to muddling. I made a blank out of plywood glued up.. 400 mm by 400 mm by 70 odd mm thick, and used a sun face for the template.
> Spent a lot of the time scarfing out the waste .. would have been better gluing up a pyramid…. you will figure this out from the photos. [ lucky we had a large surfacing bit for the router to clean out the bulk.] i won't be finishing it as it was just an exercise in what the beast could do. Did ok I think. Less bulk and a different cutter and I think it may have been better?
> ...


Yes David It can be angled but I would not recommend that for carving, might be a little dangerous.
Better to finish by hand.. it is great for roughing out.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*3D carving video*

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_10_1.flv
If video sticks or does no work use "This":http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/?action=view&current=VTS_10_1.flv


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *3D carving video*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_10_1.flv
> If video sticks or does no work use "This":http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/?action=view&current=VTS_10_1.flv


Video is stuck again Larry ) It won't go!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3D carving video*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_10_1.flv
> If video sticks or does no work use "This":http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/?action=view&current=VTS_10_1.flv


Bob works ok here>>>???


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *3D carving video*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_10_1.flv
> If video sticks or does no work use "This":http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/?action=view&current=VTS_10_1.flv


Larry, that is pretty cool. With the duplicating attachment this opens up a lot of possibilities. It looks like you are having fun with the new toy. With all the potential that it has I don't see how you find time to fit everything else in and play with this tool.

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3D carving video*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_10_1.flv
> If video sticks or does no work use "This":http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/?action=view&current=VTS_10_1.flv


Looks great. Can you carve without a 3D model as a pattern? (dumb question?)


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *3D carving video*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_10_1.flv
> If video sticks or does no work use "This":http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/?action=view&current=VTS_10_1.flv


You have some of the best toys around Mate!


----------



## TFKeefe (Jan 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3D carving video*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_10_1.flv
> If video sticks or does no work use "This":http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/?action=view&current=VTS_10_1.flv


That is really cool. With the weight of the router on resting on the model, it seems like it would need to be pretty strong. Or is the weight of the router counterbalanced somehow?

Tom


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *3D carving video*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_10_1.flv
> If video sticks or does no work use "This":http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/?action=view&current=VTS_10_1.flv


Really cool Larry


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3D carving video*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_10_1.flv
> If video sticks or does no work use "This":http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/?action=view&current=VTS_10_1.flv


Tom the machine is very strong… no counterbalance.
Mike don't know… never tried… like I keep saying only a fraction of the possibilities have been looked so far.
Scott I make time..
Eric & Jim It is good to have really cool tools. If you can't have fun what is the use….??


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *3D carving video*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_10_1.flv
> If video sticks or does no work use "This":http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/?action=view&current=VTS_10_1.flv


Very cool, what name brand is the tool and where did you get it? I'm afaid to ask but what was the price tag? If beyond my budget {I'm sure it is} can I come over and play with your toys L.O.L. I just got the basics and not all of them. Thanks for sharing, very cool, keep your fingers intact, and keep making that saw dust.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*A couple more videos.*

Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.

Stu doing a bit of Slab surfacing.





Me using the copy attachment to copy an old english letter " L" 





Using the stops to route a border around the letter e




Aztec art freehand routing using the pin and changing the radius..





Lord of the Rings LOL




Just a bit of fun..


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


Great films Larry, do we coffee with that donut?
The Torque continues to amaze me… your skill at playing with that thing also continues to amaze me!
Ellen


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


Looks like a fun tool with endless uses. Great videos.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


That thing looks like its allot of fun to use and it also looks really expensive!


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


That is quite a toy. You should have lots of fun with that Thanks for the videos there great.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


Some great demos Larry.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


Fun! Thanks for sharing these. I want one.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


good demos Larry, very versatel machine, if a guy had one of those he wouldn't need much else


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


Thanks Larry. I'm working on a wooden copy of your machine so I need those videos to get it right. It will be ready by 2030 if I'm still around.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


I subscribed to Stu's Podcast. He has some interesting ideas. I'm really liking his use of the Magswitches. I've started to incorporate a few of his techniques already in the shop.

That Torque Centre looks like a real beast of a machine!

cc


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


Great demo Larry it does it all.


----------



## WoodyWoodWrecker (Jul 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


It probably just me, but the videos don't show up. The spaces are there for the videos but nothing to click on. I don't see them on Stu's Shed link, either. I don't like it but I may have to upgrade my browser. I don't like the tabs at the top of the new browsers.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


shouldn't the title of the first video be "Stu doing a bit of Slab surfacing and goes deaf"?


----------



## WoodyWoodWrecker (Jul 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


I guess I should have just waited a while. Now they're showing up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A couple more videos.*
> 
> Check out the blog at Stu's Shed complete with videos. Look beyond what I am actually doing and see the potential of what the machine can do. No script, no rehearsal, no idea.. lol
> These were taken when Stu dropped in last week.
> ...


Great work Larry. Why don't you sponsor a contest to give one as a grand prize ??


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Cutting rings for bases.*

For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
.

... and using the Torque work centre I am cutting a ring from the same timber as I have made the top of the Lazy Larry.. this is also shown on the video of the TWC

.
 
the router is then moved on the y axis [towards the pin] by the thickness of the cutter. This virtually changes the cutter to the other side of the line..the process is then repeated with the timber ….remove waste and then insert and glue the ply inside the round hole…..cutting the waste from the centre gives you a round piece that can move be made into a round cutting board...

..

but here is the kicker… I make the ring slightly thicker at just under 1" and when I sand it there is enough left proud to hide the steel bearing from side view..
Now replace the blank on the pin and move the router to the desired diameter and lock the Y axis [X axis has remained locked.. BTW it is in line with the pin.]
.



.
This one is Queensland Rosewood.. and is for this amazing top….

.

,
I kinda got carried away and made Eight of these bases.. 7 in Camphor Laurel.
.


After cutting the outer circle..
.

,Sand and chamfer the edges.

.
This is a shot of the bases underneath with a coat of wipe on poly…

A glimpse of the tops to 7 lazy larrys… first of a few coats of clear….also cut on the TWC
.

Lots of fun and a quick and accurate project… made possible due to the Wee Beastie… LOL


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Man that is some pretty wood!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


larry ,

looking real nice ,

bringing pro ,
to the ,

fessional !

well done .


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


What the toy can do is amazing (considering the accuracy & ease of set-up).
..and that beautiful wood, make me liking my lips…!


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Hey Larry,
Sweet job mate.


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


great as usual larry


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


larry you getting the hang of that new beastie

you have done a wonderful job on these

Hooky (the new scrounger, i want free wood)


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


We're not seeing Larry's real mastery.

His real mastery is selling all of these neat things he makes.

Lee


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Very nice.
Ellen


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Wow Larry, you got it made. Here all this time I've pictured you up all night slaving away making these and other things, and come to find out you got a machine that does all the work for you..lol. they are Beautiful though even if they don't have a lot of blood ,sweat and fingertips in it.. LOL


----------



## joebazooka (Sep 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Larry you did it again, why didn't I think of that when I made my blue wooded susan. I am truly astonished! way to go brother!!


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


You make it look so simple. They are beautiful!


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Goose, Nice work! No lazy susan in that shop.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Great work Larry, your Queensland Rosewood is quit spectacular eye candy for the woodworker soul.


----------



## rseabrease (Dec 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Larry,
I have recently received a complaint from the Queensland Rosewood and Laurel Wood Beaver Association (QRLWBA) about some missing wood. Your name kept popping up in the investigation - any thoughts on this subject?

Really great work on this project.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Larry: A quick question Why would the bearing mounted in a recess, not be as effective as cutting a larger circle for plywood and the bearing. Is that to eliminate any cupping or bowing in the timbers?

Some beautiful wood and boards.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


again, very nice work Larry, keep it up.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Beautiful Lazy Larrys!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


If you keep it up, you may get good someday-LOL

Great work, as usual


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Great idea, great look. Love the wood.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Cutting rings for bases.*
> 
> For the last few days at the end of last year ….LOL…I was very busy… I was designing a recessed base for my Lazy Larrys..I have just taken the time to post this….To start I have cut a circle of 5/8" plywood to mount the bearing.. this is roughly 300 mm or 12" in diameter as seen to the left in the first pic.
> This is accomplished by using the router to drill a hole in the centre.. the same size as the pin in the table. The hole is dropped over the pin and the router moved to the correct distance from the pin and x and y axis locked… turn on router and using plunge lever and lock lower cutter into the plywood…the plywood is then turned [ increasing the depth on completion of each turn] until the cirlce is cut..
> ...


Larry, Larry, Larry….......................what more can I say….............. WOW


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Dressing a slab.*

Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_57_1.flv
This slab was fairly hard and around 16 inches by 30 inches..even though this is a small slab by any standard the principle is the same and as you can see it only takes minutes.. so if the slab were bigger it would still not take any great amount of time to flatten and smooth it…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a slab.*
> 
> Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..
> 
> ...


That is pretty slick, Larry. It sure beats trying to find a 16" jointer.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a slab.*
> 
> Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..
> 
> ...


Very slick another cool demo of torque workcenter. wish I had the room and money for one. Nice Larry


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a slab.*
> 
> Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..
> 
> ...


That's awesome!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a slab.*
> 
> Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..
> 
> ...


Looks like you are taking a pretty wide cut. How much is it?


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a slab.*
> 
> Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..
> 
> ...


When the right six numbers come in Larry, I'm going to contact you to order one of those!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a slab.*
> 
> Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..
> 
> ...


The cutter head is 55 mm with a three flute rotatable replaceable tct inserts. I take about 40 mm cut each time at an average depth of 2 mm in hard woods and 3 mm in softer timbers.
FWIW the company has been contacted by 
David Mulholland
Associate Producer
COOL TOOLS 
on The DIY Network
www.diynetwork.com/cooltools
with regards the Torque Workcentre being available in America… with a view to doing a spot on their show and as he says…..
"I'm a producer for an American cable TV show called Cool Tools. We are always looking for new and interesting tools and the Torque Work Center is just that. " ..
Lets hope we can work out some dealers and get the WEE BEASTIE into the States… and On TV….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a slab.*
> 
> Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..
> 
> ...


Great work center. If only I were younger….....................sigh


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a slab.*
> 
> Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..
> 
> ...


Larry,
I do exactly the same kind of thing with the 1500EX Legacy Ornamental Mill.
Sometimes folks think this machine will only do spiral turnings and such, but its very easy to do flat wor, too.
I think your machine's carriage works easier than mine does, though.
Thanks for the video!
db


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a slab.*
> 
> Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..
> 
> ...


about the new avatar, is that a halo over your head now? lol


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a slab.*
> 
> Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..
> 
> ...


Good catch, Smitty!
It looks like our friend Larry is going divine on us!

db


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a slab.*
> 
> Here is a few short videos of the Torque Workcentre making light work of dressing a slab of Eucalyptus..
> 
> ...


does this mean that we have to genuflect before we open his posts? lol


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Coming to the USA*

There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Sound like good news comming Larry .


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Larry: Great news.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


That sounds great, Larry. Now if I only had room to fit one in my shop and my wife would give me an advance on my allowance (sigh).


----------



## patcav (Mar 3, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


That's awesome. Looking forward to the future news.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Larry thats great news all your hard work is paying off mate good on ya !!!!!!!!!!..........


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


i saw some videos on that machine.its a whole new way to machine wood.please keepus posted.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Great news for all those guys who wanted one !!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Thats GREAT news Larry! looking forward to seeing this being distributed here soon


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


MMMmmmm. Going to start saving up for one right now!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Sounds like good news Larry!


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Hummmm I'm going to have to convince the boss (wife ) that I need one ;o)


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Wish I had room for one!

d


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Don, you will probably work it out and get one. LOL


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Not until I get to add a second storey on the garage/workshop!

d


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Way to go Larry!! Are u gonna bring those two Blond bombshells with you or are you coming all alone? If alone you can stay with me, if you bring the blonds I'll get us a room at the Holiday Inn in Lansing. Nah just kidden, You gotta visit Michigan while here. The best weather in the US in the summer. Maybe. Hope things work out for you buddy. That machine looks awesome. Mike


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


what the heck is it? looks like some hand operated cnc.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Looks Cool, bench & tools all in one


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Mike, you mean his two lovely daughters, right? (ahem!)

If Larry comes, say, to the New York City/tri-state area might that be cause for area LJs to get together at least one day or night? If that meets with Larry's approval and schedule, of course.

Best,
Peter


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


I would love to do a LJ Get-together all over but that is a little bit in the future for now…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


if you are in new mexico ,
just take a right after the third sagebrush ,
and hang a left at the arroyo ,
then , oh hell ,
just pretend you are out back ,
and drop in !


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


That is really very nice toy to have it in my shop.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


That is pretty impressive. Congratulations & good luck.


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


It looks neat, but like bigike, I don't know what it is. This of course, does not mean I don't want one, I do. It is bright and shinny, which is my main criteria.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Larry I have been thinking of contacting Martin to ban these pictures of the Torque Work Center. It is creating *lust* Which I'm informed is sinful. It's especially bad for those of us who will never be able to acquire one due to lack of space, lack of money or lack of marital support. I just might be suffering from all three of the aforementioned conditions! lol


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


I have to agree with Mike, you could demonstrate one at my place, and then leave it, to save yourself the problem of shipping it back.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


is it going to a supplier?
i would love to see this tool up close.
cant afford it but would like to see anyway 
i can see you touring the USA for a year and still not see everybody you want


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Good luck with it Larry.

Lee


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA*
> 
> There is lots of exciting news regarding the *Torque Workcentre*...I can't tell you everything at this stage…. we are still in negaotiations with various parties…... but what I can tell you is that the *Torque Workcentre* will be available in the U.S..of A. *very soon*….and no I will not be coming to the states *just yet*… but there is a definite possibility that I will be able to visit in the forseeable future…


Since I'm going to be selling these for you, you will provide a demo unit,......won't you? Pretty please…beg grovel…...


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*

Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
Check this out...


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


thats cool news

but larry you dont get to go how sad

i can see how the show will love the toy

Hooky


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


thats cool mate but why you not going


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


congrats larry
cool tools gets a lot of air time


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


Awesome! I'll be watching that episode for sure.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


If you can't come, can you send your "shop helpers"?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


Great News Larry for you and the company…and the reason Larry can't make the trip is it would directly affect the GNP of Australia, keep the project coming mate. Thanks for sharing the NEWS!!!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


i will even look past that annoying Grundy guy to see this. cool you will get some good air time


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


That is HUGE!

Are you going to try and grab an afternoon to meet up with local guys? Or do they fly you in, do the spot and whisk you away?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


Larry, I just can't get excited by this news. Why didn't they come to Norway instead? I'm quite sure they could sell 3 or maybe even four of those work centers here (if they gave some really big discounts).


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


good news Larry "NEW TOY" ?


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


If you follow the link you will see it's Stu not Larry who is coming to Denver.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Coming to the USA ....The secret revealed...*
> 
> Now for the news that I had to keep under my hat…
> Check this out...


jlsmith - Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Drilling holes for shelf supports.*

I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up 
the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..





2 minutes later a full series of holes that all lined up for the shelves on the two sides of the cabinet..24 holes all in the right spots. And with the depth stop set all at the right depth too..


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


Soooo Sweeeet !! ; )

Lisa


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


When I grow-up I want to be just like you! lol
Impressive!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


If you keep this up Larry, a lot of guys are going to begging you for a chance to buy one of the Torque Centers.


----------



## joebazooka (Sep 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


Okay Larry, what's a Torque center cost and where can I get one? LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


" there's holes in them 'thar boards " - gaby hayes


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


That's so cool. Beats all the crappy jigs I make


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


Larry: Another great use for your new tool.

But why 8mm why didn't you do 1/4". I'd have a terrible time finding 8mm shelf pins.

also a 8mm router bit wouldn't be easy to find either. LOL


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


Hey Karson,

These guys down under can't even get the water in their toilets to go the proper direction when you flush it.

mm, phooey.

Nice post Larry

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


so their eggbeaters work backwards too ?

an omelette that was whipped backwards ,
and toast that was buttered on the bottom !

maybe they are all left handed ?

might explain why they all live ,

' down under ' ,
and
' out back ' (LOL) ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


The Torque workcentre Really does do it all. very cool.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


I think this is a pretty cool machine. It is like a CNC machine without the CNC part.

I could see plenty of uses for the Torque Work Center.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys…
Karson… here in Australia we use brass sleeves in the timber for the shelf pins to go into… this stops the pins from becoming sloppy in the hole if you change the shelf height. The 8 mm hole is for this sleeve…the hole in the sleeve is 6 mm or close to 1/4 inch…the sleeve and pin are a matched set.. You probably have something similar….
Joe.. PM coming your way….
Jim… yes It does do a lot… can't make an omelette or coffee yet..
and Todd If you would not mind… could you list some of the things that you can see for the Torque to do.?.. we may have missed some things..
I will be posting more as I use the Torque to do other things.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


Larry, Funny you posted this now. I was thinking yesterday of different ways to use the Torque Workcentre, and this was one of them. Looks like it works great for shelf pins.

Thanks
Kent


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Drilling holes for shelf supports.*
> 
> I had to make some holes for shelf supports in the entertainment unit I am making, so I set up
> the Torque Workcentre ...I used the travel limiting stops on the Y axis… marked the distance on the sides of the boards…. locked the X axis …marked the back fence in line with the router bit… I used a spiral upcut 8 mm bit…moved the router to the backstop on the arm and drilled a hole them moved the router forward to the stop and drilled another hole… moved the board to the second mark and repeated step 1..
> ...


Impressive machine. Outstanding.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*

Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
Our first dealer in the US… Kent Shepherd of SRS Tools & Supply, out of Lubbock Texas…. drove up to Denver to pick up the machine yesterday or maybe the day before and is on his way back to Lubbock..
Be one of the first to see this machine first hand … drop in and say hi to Kent or Greg…
For those on the East Coast… we have another Dealer … Lisa Currier from Quilted Wood in Connecticut… 
Contact details are as follows..

SRS Tool & Supply
Kent Shepherd
806-687-4905
Fax 806-687-4950
8116 W. 19th
Lubbock, TX 79407
[email protected]
Contacts…Greg or Kent

.

.

We also have

Lisa Currier
Quilted Wood
Connecticut.
[email protected]
860 705 0549

.

.

There are a few more that we are in negotiations with… so stay tuned.

The Torque Workcentre will be available in two configurations..

The first will be a 2.0 metre bench with a 900 mm arm… and all the attachments [drill, saw, copy and dust shroud]

The second will be the same as the first but with a 3.0 metre bed.

These packages have been specially priced to be significantly lower than buying all the accessories individually…

Please contact the above dealers for pricing and a quote for transport within the United States..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


a wonderfull tool indeed .

congratulations to you larry , and all the torques folks too .

and Kent and Lisa ,

the best to you both in this new venture !


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


Congratulations Larry!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


Congrats my friend!!!!

Lee


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


Congrats Larry.

So…...When do you get to come over for a visit?

Scrappy


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


Good for you and yours Larry!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


only you could do this larry so when are you coming to England


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


I echo Davids good wishes Larry, Lisa and Kent. It seems to me that this thingy will save a lot of space in the shop so with all the complaints about our shops being too small it is sure to be a winner.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


*I'm Back*--Just got to the store a few minutes ago, and am in the process of unloading the Torque.
Boy am I tired. It was a fast trip to Denver, which is about a 10 hour drive from Lubbock. Pulling a 16" enclosed trailer in the mountains is grand. Look for a blog a little later today.

I really hope to make you all jealous.

Kent


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


congrats and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


Way to go Larry and congrats! Looking forward to the blog Kent.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


Good luck with the Torque Center sales in the US.

With my experience in the shop I can see the value and potential of this machine.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


They look like a lot of fun. Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *It is official... first dealers in the USA!!!*
> 
> Yes folks the big day has arrived… We are proud to announce the first dealers of the Torque Workcentre in the U.S.of A.
> The machine was sent to Denver, Colorado last month, to be featured on the Cool Tools show.. Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed went over to demostrate the machine and from what I have heard had an absolute blast… Working with Chris Grundy would have been an experience not to be missed … nor is a trip to Rockler… we don't have them here….
> ...


Kent- I'm already jealous ! ; ) LOL
Glad you got your machine home safely !
Can't wait for some posts about it.

Lisa


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Jig for Horizontal Boring...*

The Torque Workcentre can be transformed into a horizontal boring machine by the addition of a very simple jig…
I will let the video show just how simple it all is..
http://static.ning.com/socialnetworkmain/widgets/video/flvplayer/flvplayer.swf?v=201003091300

For all the Torque Workcentre owners who wish to know more about this jig… just drop me a line and I will send the plans to you…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Jig for Horizontal Boring...*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can be transformed into a horizontal boring machine by the addition of a very simple jig…
> I will let the video show just how simple it all is..
> ...


very cool … wish I had one. Maybe someday. That machine looks like it would work for timber framers for log homes. Have you tried marketing them to that crowd?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jig for Horizontal Boring...*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can be transformed into a horizontal boring machine by the addition of a very simple jig…
> I will let the video show just how simple it all is..
> ...


well when you said it was boring..i thought well ive got enough of that already in my life…so i went and got my dress on and did a jig..so im not boring myself….if you continue to be boring…i just might have to come and show you what a good time is really like…....youwhoooooooo…come on mate..lets shake a leg….lol….......grizzman good time bloke


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Jig for Horizontal Boring...*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can be transformed into a horizontal boring machine by the addition of a very simple jig…
> I will let the video show just how simple it all is..
> ...


Way cool mate this toque workcentre does it all another great demo Larry.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jig for Horizontal Boring...*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can be transformed into a horizontal boring machine by the addition of a very simple jig…
> I will let the video show just how simple it all is..
> ...


Hey Larry,
Sweet job mate.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jig for Horizontal Boring...*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can be transformed into a horizontal boring machine by the addition of a very simple jig…
> I will let the video show just how simple it all is..
> ...


I don't remember seeing the price of the machine. Do you know how much it will cost us in North America?

d


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jig for Horizontal Boring...*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can be transformed into a horizontal boring machine by the addition of a very simple jig…
> I will let the video show just how simple it all is..
> ...


Very nice Larry. No envy (for a change) as I have a horizontal mortiser attachment to my combi machine. that is a very cool feature though and I'm sure it can be used for many different purposes.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jig for Horizontal Boring...*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can be transformed into a horizontal boring machine by the addition of a very simple jig…
> I will let the video show just how simple it all is..
> ...


Wow! I wondered what that was. I thought it was a coffee cup holder (Just kidding)

I'm still gloating over the fact that I have the only Torque Work Centre in the USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I keep thinking of new ways to use it. I'm trying to get a video camera soon, so maybe I can share some real demos. Of course the accent won't be as cool.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jig for Horizontal Boring...*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can be transformed into a horizontal boring machine by the addition of a very simple jig…
> I will let the video show just how simple it all is..
> ...


Larry,
Another fine video, and technique for the TWC. Can't wait !!....
Kent- I guess I could gloat over the video camera I have …..LOL
If only we lived closer : )

Lisa


----------



## gabill (May 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jig for Horizontal Boring...*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can be transformed into a horizontal boring machine by the addition of a very simple jig…
> I will let the video show just how simple it all is..
> ...


Can anyone say when this will go on sale here and for how much?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Kent Shepherd ...Blog Site*

It looks like there is a new blog site in town!
Kent Shepherd … the first American Dealer of the Torque Workcentre has just posted his new blog at kentshepherd.wordpress.com
This site will give a distinctly American twist to what the Torque Workcentre is all about and how to use it…hints and tips as well as video demonstrations. 
From what I have read in his first two posts, this site will be well worth bookmarking as Kent brings his own brand of humor to the woodworking community…
Join him in his journey " as we explore together the wonderful , fascinating, and yes sometimes-well maybe almost always-- frustrating world of woodworking" 
He also brings with him a vast knowledge of woodworking… gleaned from over 40 years working with wood.
I hope that you will support Kent in his new venture.. and those who live close enough… drop in and say Hi. 
The other TWC dealer in the US …. Lisa… aka Dustbunny is also hard at work developing her new site so hop on over to Quilted Wood and let her know what you think.
And don't forget to check in on Stu's Shed or Larry's Workshop to see what the Aussies are getting up to with their Torque Workcentres.
Stay tuned… the journey had just begun and the best is yet to come…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Kent Shepherd ...Blog Site*
> 
> It looks like there is a new blog site in town!
> Kent Shepherd … the first American Dealer of the Torque Workcentre has just posted his new blog at kentshepherd.wordpress.com
> ...


Congratulations to all of the dealers for the Torque work center.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Kent Shepherd ...Blog Site*
> 
> It looks like there is a new blog site in town!
> Kent Shepherd … the first American Dealer of the Torque Workcentre has just posted his new blog at kentshepherd.wordpress.com
> ...


Thanks Larry !
I love all the sites mentioned, though I am partial to one….Hehe
Each has unique information and great ideas.
It just means I spend more time on the computer,
not enough time in a day…..

Lisa


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Kent Shepherd ...Blog Site*
> 
> It looks like there is a new blog site in town!
> Kent Shepherd … the first American Dealer of the Torque Workcentre has just posted his new blog at kentshepherd.wordpress.com
> ...


It will be fun to watch this story unfold through the blogs and new sites. I will never have space or money for this work center, but I am certain a lot of folks will see the economy, flexibility and most importantly the usefulness of such a great tool. So I look forward to great success in this venture for Larry, Lisa and Kent. Just make it happen!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Making a Template.*

The Torque Workcentre can also be used as an over head pin router.
To accomplish this you will need a template… basically a board with a groove cut in the shape of the item you want to copy.. so that the groove will move over a pin in the table and the router above will cut the shape below.. Very simple but care must be taken…
Here is how to make a template…




Next up will be using the template to make a cheese board... in Camphor Laurel of course..
I will also be making a template for the famous Racing Kangaroos….so stay tuned.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Making a Template.*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can also be used as an over head pin router.
> To accomplish this you will need a template… basically a board with a groove cut in the shape of the item you want to copy.. so that the groove will move over a pin in the table and the router above will cut the shape below.. Very simple but care must be taken…
> ...


Excellent video , Larry : )


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Making a Template.*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can also be used as an over head pin router.
> To accomplish this you will need a template… basically a board with a groove cut in the shape of the item you want to copy.. so that the groove will move over a pin in the table and the router above will cut the shape below.. Very simple but care must be taken…
> ...


How much do these sell for?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Making a Template.*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can also be used as an over head pin router.
> To accomplish this you will need a template… basically a board with a groove cut in the shape of the item you want to copy.. so that the groove will move over a pin in the table and the router above will cut the shape below.. Very simple but care must be taken…
> ...


Good video Larry. You could just use the cheese board as the template and run the bit against it's edge instead of a groove. I can see though that the groove will capture the bit and maybe be less stressful for the operator.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Making a Template.*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can also be used as an over head pin router.
> To accomplish this you will need a template… basically a board with a groove cut in the shape of the item you want to copy.. so that the groove will move over a pin in the table and the router above will cut the shape below.. Very simple but care must be taken…
> ...


Great video Larry.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Making a Template.*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can also be used as an over head pin router.
> To accomplish this you will need a template… basically a board with a groove cut in the shape of the item you want to copy.. so that the groove will move over a pin in the table and the router above will cut the shape below.. Very simple but care must be taken…
> ...


Great video, Larry.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Making a Template.*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can also be used as an over head pin router.
> To accomplish this you will need a template… basically a board with a groove cut in the shape of the item you want to copy.. so that the groove will move over a pin in the table and the router above will cut the shape below.. Very simple but care must be taken…
> ...


great video Larry.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Making a Template.*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can also be used as an over head pin router.
> To accomplish this you will need a template… basically a board with a groove cut in the shape of the item you want to copy.. so that the groove will move over a pin in the table and the router above will cut the shape below.. Very simple but care must be taken…
> ...


Great video Larry,
I feel like I'm in a canyon….LOL

Lisa


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Making a Template.*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can also be used as an over head pin router.
> To accomplish this you will need a template… basically a board with a groove cut in the shape of the item you want to copy.. so that the groove will move over a pin in the table and the router above will cut the shape below.. Very simple but care must be taken…
> ...


Echo echo echo


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Making a Template.*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre can also be used as an over head pin router.
> To accomplish this you will need a template… basically a board with a groove cut in the shape of the item you want to copy.. so that the groove will move over a pin in the table and the router above will cut the shape below.. Very simple but care must be taken…
> ...


NICE Nice nice VIDEO Video video LARRY Larry larry


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Using the template.*

In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.




.

I hope you all enjoyed this as much as I did making it.









.
Just a small selection of cheese boards..
Stay tuned …..If you thought the first year was good…
*you ain't seen nuttin' yet*.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


I Dont want to spoil the fun, but why is this better/faster than just using a template bit on a router table?
As for your home made bench coockies, I found that the best material for this is neopren. Find someone that makes wet suites or waders and get some offcuts. remove the outer fabric and you are left with a material that has total grip and will not loose it when its dusty. I also use it for sanding mat. the grip is unbelievable


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


I will answer thus …I do not have to mark the shape on the blank… and do not have to cut close to the shape with the bandsaw first… and being able to attach the blank to the template without screwing into the blank or use double sided tape…... and not having the bit on the outside of the piece…[I removed the guard for videoing]... much safer with a guard and also I have less control of the work on the router table with a pattern cutter…especially with small shapes… *This* is excellent for small parts and templates… and also because I have a TWC… nuff said…

Nice to know about the neoprene… will try it…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


簡體字/简体字 繁體字/繁体字
' PING-PONG '集韵
簡體字/简体字 
繁體字/繁体字白話/白话 集韻/
HAI !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


Con-ichi-wa, David-San.
Domo Ora-gato.
Da-wa-mata.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


You must sell quite a load of these ping pong paddles.
I see who cut out the board…......Who cut the cheese?


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


I A ont-Da, et-it-a.
esses-cha
ord-bays
ice-nay !!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


Great video Larry. I'm sick with envy! Hey guys, I thought the Chinese are the ping pongers, not the Japanese!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


同经历 神的同在，高举耶稣 陈峰卿牧师布道幽默深刻 - 主日11时
( this is Chinese ) ,
i don't understand the Japanese guys either ,
or the Norwegians !
中文教学之王----朗声 !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


Great video Larry on the use of the pin router.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


Great vid. Want to see more of what you can do on the TWC.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


Larry--Is that your legs in the video? Be careful, all the nice ladies here might get all hot and bothered-LOL

Seriously, another nice application for the TWC.
(I just bought a video camera, so maybe soon I'll be able to share my own)

Kent


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


Legs ?
I'm checking it out right now….

Lisa


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


I like hairy oaks better, sorry Larry.
Looks easy when you do it, Hope I can get to be as good as you !!

Lisa


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


Pretty cool LL. in any language.


----------



## cristal1290 (Mar 10, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Using the template.*
> 
> In the last blog I made a template for copying Cheese Boards.
> In this vid we will see how to use the template with the Torque Workcentre in overhead pin routing mode.
> ...


Nice one, I will have to try that oil that you use.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*How to clamp work to the table.*

A lot of folks are wondering about clamping work to the Torque Workcentre..

Kent Shepherd has posted a blog about how he went about it.If you would like to see how he did it just pop over to his blog.

BTW He did the whole process on the Torque Workcentre… what else?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *How to clamp work to the table.*
> 
> A lot of folks are wondering about clamping work to the Torque Workcentre..
> 
> ...


That lookss cool Larry.

Nice job Kent.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *How to clamp work to the table.*
> 
> A lot of folks are wondering about clamping work to the Torque Workcentre..
> 
> ...


Looks cool, Larry.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

degoose said:


> *How to clamp work to the table.*
> 
> A lot of folks are wondering about clamping work to the Torque Workcentre..
> 
> ...


Very interesting.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Routing a box.*

In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.





Very simple … just route 4 grooves with a 45 degree V-bit cut the 4 corner pieces out with a sharp utility knife







and fold up.. a little glue and two clamps… voile.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


cool vid, the Torque is a very versitile machine. thanks for the post.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


Funny this showed up now Larry. I just posted a blog myself about the Torque minutes ago.

Thanks for this. Always interesting.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


Now that's the way to make a box. ood deal Larry.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


being a ratbag again, this actually didn't utilize any of the TWC. this technique can be done on a router table even more easily, i would say.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


So cool, Larry.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


Nice video Larry.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


couldn't agree more moshel…. But I'd still love to have one.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


Very slick Larry


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


KOOL! Maybe you should import some push sticks from over here ;-)


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


Excellent Box Larry


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


Fun Larry. It's handy to have a little box like that to keep the severed fingers in! LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


To answer Moshe… this vid is to show that the Torque does not have to be used in the X and Y axis.
You do not have to move the router… It can be locked and the material passed under…
Now that is versatile…


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


...it was a good video!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


You are becoming a master filmaker you should start making crockadile dundee ripoffs, with you as the main character of course. Nice film, nice box making idea. Larry Speilberg.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


very cool. and I agree with Topamax… especially for demo videos - you might want to incorporate some push blocks/sticks - I felt uncomfortable with the guy having his fingers so close to a spinning cutter.


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


Great demo of a quick and easy project, The only reason I would have used Push sticks on a project like this is if I wanted to make it harder for myself, We all make the call of what is safe for ourselves to do and what is not. But I think he should have had body armour on just in case the router bit sheared off.


----------



## StusShed (Feb 24, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


Hmm - what I noticed more than the fingers, was the use of holding one's breath as an effective guard against breathing MDF dust!


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


Seems the video has been removed. I guess I'll just have to take everyones word on it.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Routing a box.*
> 
> In this video you will see Aaron route a box from one piece of timber… MDF in this case…Video removed due to WHS issues… will be reposted when these issues have be addressed.
> 
> ...


This vid has been pulled due to the overwhelming amount of WHS issues.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*And Repairs Too....*

I had a request to repair a table top… this table was made in the USA but purchased 30 years ago in Scotland… over the years the glue holding the Hard Rock Maple strips together started giving way… It arrived in 2 pieces but soon became 6 after I put some stress on the joins…

To ensure that my glue joins did not fail I resorted to Biscuits…and Titebond III…

After leaving it in clamps for several days… I was away… attached it to the bench of the new 3 metre Torque Workcentre and using the 55 mm surfacing cutter, dressed it nice and flat in no time at all…

Unfortunately while running a ROS over the surface for finish sanding…..you guessed it… one more glue joint gave way..

Back to the biscuits, glue and clamps…

Next day… out of clamps… a skim on the TWC, a little sanding and it is now ready for a few coats of Tung Oil Finish…

Here it is after one coat…
















Three coats later… ready for pickup… tomorrow…















Heavy son of a gun… too…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *And Repairs Too....*
> 
> I had a request to repair a table top… this table was made in the USA but purchased 30 years ago in Scotland… over the years the glue holding the Hard Rock Maple strips together started giving way… It arrived in 2 pieces but soon became 6 after I put some stress on the joins…
> 
> ...


Not too often I find myself envying a table. It not only spent some time in Scotland but got to hang out in Larry's shop for a few days. I'd almost be willing to be skimmed on the TWC for that opportunity 

Nice work Larry,

David


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *And Repairs Too....*
> 
> I had a request to repair a table top… this table was made in the USA but purchased 30 years ago in Scotland… over the years the glue holding the Hard Rock Maple strips together started giving way… It arrived in 2 pieces but soon became 6 after I put some stress on the joins…
> 
> ...


Thar table must be under a lot of stress to keep popping glue joints.

Great looking repair job Larry.

The seams that you fixed were they perfectly flat or was there some bow to them?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *And Repairs Too....*
> 
> I had a request to repair a table top… this table was made in the USA but purchased 30 years ago in Scotland… over the years the glue holding the Hard Rock Maple strips together started giving way… It arrived in 2 pieces but soon became 6 after I put some stress on the joins…
> 
> ...


Gorgeous table Larry. hope your holds, holds. Maybe some long rods with nuts would work then glue on the last pieces, Would've worked too. what the hell do I know your'e making the big bucks. LOL mike


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *And Repairs Too....*
> 
> I had a request to repair a table top… this table was made in the USA but purchased 30 years ago in Scotland… over the years the glue holding the Hard Rock Maple strips together started giving way… It arrived in 2 pieces but soon became 6 after I put some stress on the joins…
> 
> ...


Good job Larry.

Looks like brand new!

Lee


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *And Repairs Too....*
> 
> I had a request to repair a table top… this table was made in the USA but purchased 30 years ago in Scotland… over the years the glue holding the Hard Rock Maple strips together started giving way… It arrived in 2 pieces but soon became 6 after I put some stress on the joins…
> 
> ...


Looks good. Bet you couldn't have done it without the Torque! Good selling point ;-))

Did you redo all the joints or just the 6 that failed?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *And Repairs Too....*
> 
> I had a request to repair a table top… this table was made in the USA but purchased 30 years ago in Scotland… over the years the glue holding the Hard Rock Maple strips together started giving way… It arrived in 2 pieces but soon became 6 after I put some stress on the joins…
> 
> ...


I guess that table didn't like all the climate changes. Scotland is pretty wet compared with Australia. It looks like you did a good job on it Larry.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *And Repairs Too....*
> 
> I had a request to repair a table top… this table was made in the USA but purchased 30 years ago in Scotland… over the years the glue holding the Hard Rock Maple strips together started giving way… It arrived in 2 pieces but soon became 6 after I put some stress on the joins…
> 
> ...


nice work 
where did you work this in with all the other work you have going on ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*New Bearing Covers.*

For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
After several months and many attempts… the bearing covers have been completed…
Here is a sneak preview of the covers.. which will be available to all owners of the Torque Workcentre.









These are the Hi-Vis covers and you just have to love the colour…








For those who require them please contact Torque Workcentres ….








They not only cover the bearings on the post and arm but the smaller bearings on the plunge control…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


very nice upgrade there…but you gotta be kidding on the color…dont think i would be so keen on pink..but..you take what there is…...i mean come on…a guy has to look at them all day maybe…maybe a smiling face of the grizzman on the front would be good…lol….....maybe our sister wood workers will enjoy pink…oh my…


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


Nice! PINK? To match your eyes the morning after! lol
Looks good Larry!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


hey larry…i wrote you a email about a week ago…did you ever get it…just wondered…have a great day mate…grizz


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


TWC is now bearing nipples…lol BC


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


hey BC, great minds think alike.lol


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


*PINK?



?

Click to expand...

*You've got to be kidding!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


Bearing nipples. BC, I love it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


i guess i'll have to get the covers .

it might help me get my act together ,
to get the TWC .

and i can dream about all the things i will do ,
hang these on the shop wall ,
next to the calendars !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


Shop Art… good Idea David….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


I guess it's over bearing…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


i dont know how much more i can bear…......hearing all these comment just seems to RING true…........i hope with all these new covers…folks dont bear down to much….....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Bearing Covers.*
> 
> For a while now … Torque Workcentres have been involved in making some improvements … one of these involves the re-manufacturing of the bearing covers..
> This will allow the bearings to run smoothly and have less hassles … keeping the dust from the bearings and the running surface.
> ...


red would really get me going…but pink just drive me wild


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Sorry about that?*

Sorry about the* PINK* bearing covers… 
The guys who are making the covers thought it would be a little bit of fun to make a set in *PINK*....

I don't care who you are… that there was funny…
Here are the real covers in *BLACK* ... and as you can see they are embossed with the *TORQUE* brand..
http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F4df8a78b.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sorry about that?*
> 
> Sorry about the* PINK* bearing covers…
> The guys who are making the covers thought it would be a little bit of fun to make a set in *PINK*....
> ...


hang on to those pink ones ,

they will be like baseball cards someday !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Sorry about that?*
> 
> Sorry about the* PINK* bearing covers…
> The guys who are making the covers thought it would be a little bit of fun to make a set in *PINK*....
> ...


Nice looking concept to keep dust out of the bearings.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Sorry about that?*
> 
> Sorry about the* PINK* bearing covers…
> The guys who are making the covers thought it would be a little bit of fun to make a set in *PINK*....
> ...


I don't see any dolphins….lol


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sorry about that?*
> 
> Sorry about the* PINK* bearing covers…
> The guys who are making the covers thought it would be a little bit of fun to make a set in *PINK*....
> ...


Hey, those pink covers would be great on a girls machine : )
These will certainly save the life of the bearings, neat idea !!

Lisa


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Sorry about that?*
> 
> Sorry about the* PINK* bearing covers…
> The guys who are making the covers thought it would be a little bit of fun to make a set in *PINK*....
> ...


I like the pink ones better.

Lee


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sorry about that?*
> 
> Sorry about the* PINK* bearing covers…
> The guys who are making the covers thought it would be a little bit of fun to make a set in *PINK*....
> ...


Larry, send Lisa the pink ones. It's the right thing to do.

On the other hand-I like the black. It fits my personality.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sorry about that?*
> 
> Sorry about the* PINK* bearing covers…
> The guys who are making the covers thought it would be a little bit of fun to make a set in *PINK*....
> ...


yep Larry
either you send them to Lisa or you make a pretty displaybox for them
and show it to us from time to time in the pictures of new projects…..LOL
once in the future they will bee priceless (100 years or so)

take care
Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Sorry about that?*
> 
> Sorry about the* PINK* bearing covers…
> The guys who are making the covers thought it would be a little bit of fun to make a set in *PINK*....
> ...


I wanted to see those torque work centers at the machine show the other day in Atlanta, but I didn't notice them so I guess either I missed them or they weren't there. This series might be just what I need to look at. I watched a video on someone's site - maybe Ken Snyders (?) and it was interesting.

BTW, I like the way that you have done this slide show. I'm going to bookmark this series so that I can find it again.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Back to Basics*

Taking it back to the basics… how the machine works and what type of power tools can be used on the TWC.. Let us look to Stuart Lees from Stu's Shed.

Stu … while still a hobbyist woodworker… has an engineering background ..and thus an understanding of how the TWC works and how it could be used by woodworkers as is shown by the videos he has made since he received his first TWC.

Now over the last few weeks Stu has posted a few videos of the basics of the Torque WorkCentre..

I rang him this morning and got permission to repost his videos.

Here they are…

SIX Degrees of Freedom…

http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02

If you want to view this in HIGH DEFINITION… please click here

Next was ….

Tools on the TWC….

http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02

And the HIGH DEFINITION version is available by clicking here.

Contact me, as an agent for Torque WorkCentres both in Australia and Overseas, if you would like to know how to adapt the TWC to your particular application.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Back to Basics*
> 
> Taking it back to the basics… how the machine works and what type of power tools can be used on the TWC.. Let us look to Stuart Lees from Stu's Shed.
> 
> ...


Great demos. Wish I had space for one. I wouldn't need a planer )


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Back to Basics*
> 
> Taking it back to the basics… how the machine works and what type of power tools can be used on the TWC.. Let us look to Stuart Lees from Stu's Shed.
> 
> ...


Fascinating unit, Larry. Add a computer and a few motors and you've got a CNC system

If only I had the room, and the money. If I were a lot younger, I'd ask to become the Canadian distributor.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Back to Basics*
> 
> Taking it back to the basics… how the machine works and what type of power tools can be used on the TWC.. Let us look to Stuart Lees from Stu's Shed.
> 
> ...


Great demos Larry, you sure have a winner there. SELL the patent rights and retire to Aruba.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Back to Basics*
> 
> Taking it back to the basics… how the machine works and what type of power tools can be used on the TWC.. Let us look to Stuart Lees from Stu's Shed.
> 
> ...


I am suffering from serious tool envy!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Back to Basics*
> 
> Taking it back to the basics… how the machine works and what type of power tools can be used on the TWC.. Let us look to Stuart Lees from Stu's Shed.
> 
> ...


Toolz--You don't need to suffer any longer. There is a cure!

Simply buy a Torque Work Centre and then everyone will envy* you*


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Back to Basics*
> 
> Taking it back to the basics… how the machine works and what type of power tools can be used on the TWC.. Let us look to Stuart Lees from Stu's Shed.
> 
> ...


Very cool Larry, Hope all is well down under mate!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*From one foot to four feet...*

Have you ever wished that a 12 inch sliding saw could crosscut more than just the *300 mm* at 90 Degrees [one foot]... how would it be if it could be adapted to crosscut up to *1300 mm [over four feet]...*

WOW









Well that is just what the boys at Torque Workcentres have done… by taking the head unit from a Hitatchi C12RSH 12 inch sliding compound mitre saw and making a bracket to attach it to a bearing carriage they have virtually made the saw capable of cutting down the entire length of the arm.. IE up to four feet…

There were a few changes made to the original arm and bearing carriage to handle the additional weight of the Saw… the arm was beefed up from 65 mm square to 75 mm square and the carriage adapted to suit.

http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F92073b82.pbw

The beauty of using this particular arrangement and the Hitachi Saw, you can change it back to a compound mitre sliding saw by undoing two grub screws, removing it from the bearing carriage and fitting it to the original stand in seconds..

If you require any further information please contact me...


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *From one foot to four feet...*
> 
> Have you ever wished that a 12 inch sliding saw could crosscut more than just the *300 mm* at 90 Degrees [one foot]... how would it be if it could be adapted to crosscut up to *1300 mm [over four feet]...*
> 
> ...


The torque work center is certainly a great and versatile tool.

In addition to all the videos that you posted, I saw a video on an LJ member website and he was doing a lot of neat stuff. It makes it so easy to route dados and other goodies.

One day when I get the whole garage to myself and some money, I am going to get myself one.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *From one foot to four feet...*
> 
> Have you ever wished that a 12 inch sliding saw could crosscut more than just the *300 mm* at 90 Degrees [one foot]... how would it be if it could be adapted to crosscut up to *1300 mm [over four feet]...*
> 
> ...


Nice Larry. I like the idea that you could have a relatively smaller SCMS or even CMS, mount it in this config and have extensive abilities. A plunge circ saw would have the same functioanlity as well (but would cost more)


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *From one foot to four feet...*
> 
> Have you ever wished that a 12 inch sliding saw could crosscut more than just the *300 mm* at 90 Degrees [one foot]... how would it be if it could be adapted to crosscut up to *1300 mm [over four feet]...*
> 
> ...


Good versatile machine…welll done.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *From one foot to four feet...*
> 
> Have you ever wished that a 12 inch sliding saw could crosscut more than just the *300 mm* at 90 Degrees [one foot]... how would it be if it could be adapted to crosscut up to *1300 mm [over four feet]...*
> 
> ...


Getting better all the time, Larry.

Lee


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *From one foot to four feet...*
> 
> Have you ever wished that a 12 inch sliding saw could crosscut more than just the *300 mm* at 90 Degrees [one foot]... how would it be if it could be adapted to crosscut up to *1300 mm [over four feet]...*
> 
> ...


Wow Larry. Those guys don't quit do they. Interesting concept.

So my machine is already obsolete huh!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *From one foot to four feet...*
> 
> Have you ever wished that a 12 inch sliding saw could crosscut more than just the *300 mm* at 90 Degrees [one foot]... how would it be if it could be adapted to crosscut up to *1300 mm [over four feet]...*
> 
> ...


Kent, every change or modification made for the TWC is designed to be retro fitted…If you still want the pink bearing covers let me know…LOL


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *From one foot to four feet...*
> 
> Have you ever wished that a 12 inch sliding saw could crosscut more than just the *300 mm* at 90 Degrees [one foot]... how would it be if it could be adapted to crosscut up to *1300 mm [over four feet]...*
> 
> ...


Larry, that machine is so interesting and the people that make it seem to be very creative and just keep on coming up with new ideas. Thanks for posting.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Flattening a log..*

I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


prety slick

you torquer's 
come up with some new ways

make's a guy drool to have one


----------



## Big_Eddy (Jul 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


I have to say that a present like this is more than money can buy. I also have to covet your toys.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


Very cool.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


Rumour on the street has it that slabbing attachment will be out soon….


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


Hey Larry,
What HSS or TC brand name large diameter slab cutter did you use….cool job.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


Beautiful wood Larry, it'll be a nice centerpiece. That machine is amazing!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


Great machine Larry.

Lee


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


What is a TWC?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


*rivergirl*

*T*orque
*W*ork
*C*enter

the name of the machine 
larry (deggose)_
kent shepperd
and lisa (dustbunny)
have and sell also

you could be the first in Penn to own one !


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


twc - very good for flatenning works. But I prefer handplane… ya… because I don't have one. LOL.


----------



## blacknail (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


Where can one get a view of the TWC?


----------



## blacknail (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


Nevermind, slideshow just opened. looks cool.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Flattening a log..*
> 
> I got this dirty old piece of log… actually half a log… someone had split it down the middle … with both an axe and a chainsaw… fairly ugly and unstable… Using MDF cleats I pinned the log to the TWC and ran a surfacing head over it… flat and smooth… cross cut the ends and rotated and bookmatched for legs.. drilled some holes with a forstner bit for some tea candles… nice centrepiece for a table..More pics of the finished piece here..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9ec49879.pbw


real nice Larry.

Can we get some closeups on the surfacing head cutters? is that like a flycutter for milling? or like a rotating planer cutter?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*What cutter?*

In answer to a question from LJ Sharon aka PurpLev.... I took some close up pics of the Carb-i-tool 55 mm 3 flute surfacing cutter… this bit has 3 rotatable replaceable carbide tips…. as they dull or are damaged you loosen of the holding screw with the tool supplied and rotate 90 degrees to a new face… when all 4 are used… just replace for a few dollars each.








This is a fairly powerful router bit and it is advised only to use it in some form of jig… such as the "Torque Workcentre or maybe on a router sled…








You probably see that this has been used… in fact it is the original bit I bought with the machine… just about ready to replace the tips.. after over 12 months…









It has a 1/2 shaft and due to the diameter of the cutter,ideally, should be used with a variable speed router… that said I had no problems with my Makita 3612 single speed … I have just up graded to the new variable speed Makita and if the client requires a router with the TWC I recommend and supply the new Makita Variable Speed…[made in Japan] I get a good price from my local Power Tool shop… Trademan's Toolbox in Morayfield.
Although any GOOD quality router… at least 2 HP or more if possible…..would be suitable.








These bits are available from Carb-i-tool in Melbourne, Australia and Torque supplies the cutters as an option *with* the TWC at a discount.









If you follow the link and watch the last video on the TWC page there is a close up at around the 1 minute mark.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What cutter?*
> 
> In answer to a question from LJ Sharon aka PurpLev.... I took some close up pics of the Carb-i-tool 55 mm 3 flute surfacing cutter… this bit has 3 rotatable replaceable carbide tips…. as they dull or are damaged you loosen of the holding screw with the tool supplied and rotate 90 degrees to a new face… when all 4 are used… just replace for a few dollars each.
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry
I saw a pic of this the other day on the TWC website and thought it would be great for surfacing my cutting boards before they go to the sander. I was going to drop you a line and see where you can get these from but I guess purplev beat me to it. Now to find out if they ship to the states. Here is a link to the exact page in the cab-i-tool catalog for this bit http://www.carbitool.com.au/pdf%27s/PageR039.pdf for others who want to see the specs.
Scott


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What cutter?*
> 
> In answer to a question from LJ Sharon aka PurpLev.... I took some close up pics of the Carb-i-tool 55 mm 3 flute surfacing cutter… this bit has 3 rotatable replaceable carbide tips…. as they dull or are damaged you loosen of the holding screw with the tool supplied and rotate 90 degrees to a new face… when all 4 are used… just replace for a few dollars each.
> 
> ...


Lookin good, wish I had room for that


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What cutter?*
> 
> In answer to a question from LJ Sharon aka PurpLev.... I took some close up pics of the Carb-i-tool 55 mm 3 flute surfacing cutter… this bit has 3 rotatable replaceable carbide tips…. as they dull or are damaged you loosen of the holding screw with the tool supplied and rotate 90 degrees to a new face… when all 4 are used… just replace for a few dollars each.
> 
> ...


Now for the question on everyone's lips but that nobody is crass enough to ask, so I will…

How much? (holding my breath.)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What cutter?*
> 
> In answer to a question from LJ Sharon aka PurpLev.... I took some close up pics of the Carb-i-tool 55 mm 3 flute surfacing cutter… this bit has 3 rotatable replaceable carbide tips…. as they dull or are damaged you loosen of the holding screw with the tool supplied and rotate 90 degrees to a new face… when all 4 are used… just replace for a few dollars each.
> 
> ...


The Cutter retails for about AU$180.00 but when you buy the TWC… only AU$150.00 as an optional extra…
With the Aussie dollar SO strong…. it works out about the same…. in US dollars.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What cutter?*
> 
> In answer to a question from LJ Sharon aka PurpLev.... I took some close up pics of the Carb-i-tool 55 mm 3 flute surfacing cutter… this bit has 3 rotatable replaceable carbide tips…. as they dull or are damaged you loosen of the holding screw with the tool supplied and rotate 90 degrees to a new face… when all 4 are used… just replace for a few dollars each.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate!

This looks like a a great cutterhead to safely (welll, compared to a planer that is) surface end grain cutting boards and similar applications.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What cutter?*
> 
> In answer to a question from LJ Sharon aka PurpLev.... I took some close up pics of the Carb-i-tool 55 mm 3 flute surfacing cutter… this bit has 3 rotatable replaceable carbide tips…. as they dull or are damaged you loosen of the holding screw with the tool supplied and rotate 90 degrees to a new face… when all 4 are used… just replace for a few dollars each.
> 
> ...


Also great for flattening table tops, benchess and slabs… the arm can be swung out the back of the machine for work that won't fit on the bench top..


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Sign for a Bar...*

I made a sign for a mate… GRIMA VIEW…. and a friend saw it… hey how much… told her and she thought it would be a great idea for me to make a sign …"*Rabbit's Bar.*".. to hang over the bar that I will be building.. so that is how you pick up a commission…For a bar I did not know I was building…
Any way… here is the progress on the sign…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F74adecee.pbw

I have not finished this.. as I intend to spray on some poly...
Total build time so far is well under an hour..


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sign for a Bar...*
> 
> I made a sign for a mate… GRIMA VIEW…. and a friend saw it… hey how much… told her and she thought it would be a great idea for me to make a sign …"*Rabbit's Bar.*".. to hang over the bar that I will be building.. so that is how you pick up a commission…For a bar I did not know I was building…
> Any way… here is the progress on the sign…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F74adecee.pbw
> ...


Larry, the picture isn't showing…or I am to bleary eyed to see it. I'll check in the morning…..........

Jim


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Sign for a Bar...*
> 
> I made a sign for a mate… GRIMA VIEW…. and a friend saw it… hey how much… told her and she thought it would be a great idea for me to make a sign …"*Rabbit's Bar.*".. to hang over the bar that I will be building.. so that is how you pick up a commission…For a bar I did not know I was building…
> Any way… here is the progress on the sign…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F74adecee.pbw
> ...


Jim: You may need to upload a newer flash player as the slide show runs fine on my PC.

degoose: Nice sign. cool machine, look forward to seeing the bar.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sign for a Bar...*
> 
> I made a sign for a mate… GRIMA VIEW…. and a friend saw it… hey how much… told her and she thought it would be a great idea for me to make a sign …"*Rabbit's Bar.*".. to hang over the bar that I will be building.. so that is how you pick up a commission…For a bar I did not know I was building…
> Any way… here is the progress on the sign…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F74adecee.pbw
> ...


Now it is working…...........

..........must have been my tired eyes…...........(-:

I remember you talking about that machine a year many months ago, I will have to review it again. Pretty slick deal, especially if you are a business.

Have a good day…............

Later…......

Jim


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Sign for a Bar...*
> 
> I made a sign for a mate… GRIMA VIEW…. and a friend saw it… hey how much… told her and she thought it would be a great idea for me to make a sign …"*Rabbit's Bar.*".. to hang over the bar that I will be building.. so that is how you pick up a commission…For a bar I did not know I was building…
> Any way… here is the progress on the sign…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F74adecee.pbw
> ...


Pretty slick operation!!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sign for a Bar...*
> 
> I made a sign for a mate… GRIMA VIEW…. and a friend saw it… hey how much… told her and she thought it would be a great idea for me to make a sign …"*Rabbit's Bar.*".. to hang over the bar that I will be building.. so that is how you pick up a commission…For a bar I did not know I was building…
> Any way… here is the progress on the sign…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F74adecee.pbw
> ...


Neat sign, I likecopy machine Larry did you make it or is it a stock item?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sign for a Bar...*
> 
> I made a sign for a mate… GRIMA VIEW…. and a friend saw it… hey how much… told her and she thought it would be a great idea for me to make a sign …"*Rabbit's Bar.*".. to hang over the bar that I will be building.. so that is how you pick up a commission…For a bar I did not know I was building…
> Any way… here is the progress on the sign…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F74adecee.pbw
> ...


I call that machine the 'Torment Work Center' Larry because I want one, but will never be able to get one. Great sign. I like your shopmade templates too.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Sign for a Bar...*
> 
> I made a sign for a mate… GRIMA VIEW…. and a friend saw it… hey how much… told her and she thought it would be a great idea for me to make a sign …"*Rabbit's Bar.*".. to hang over the bar that I will be building.. so that is how you pick up a commission…For a bar I did not know I was building…
> Any way… here is the progress on the sign…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F74adecee.pbw
> ...


Nice looking sign.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Sign for a Bar...*
> 
> I made a sign for a mate… GRIMA VIEW…. and a friend saw it… hey how much… told her and she thought it would be a great idea for me to make a sign …"*Rabbit's Bar.*".. to hang over the bar that I will be building.. so that is how you pick up a commission…For a bar I did not know I was building…
> Any way… here is the progress on the sign…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F74adecee.pbw
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Free Beer Tomorrow..*

This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw

Enjoy...


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


Ahhh Larry I'm on my way! Never turn down Free Beer Mate!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


You know tomorrow never comes :-(( There ain't gonna be no freee beer )


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


Nice sign, Larry. Too bad it's a gad, eh? **

That copying attachment works pretty well. Is it a pantograph as well? (does it do enlarging/reducing?)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


Where can I buy Quantas tickets? The sign was nice Larry, but I was blinded by the message!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


Nice sign, Larry.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


Great sign, but I believe that it is today right now and tomorrow never comes, what a great way to get a
bunch of lumberjocks in your shop. What are you planning, a new roof or just a big extension on the shop, or
are you just working for the Australian chamber of commerce on the side. Manana is wonderful time.
Thank you for the brightening of a beautiflul Montana morning. The sun is hitting the snow on Lolo peak
and the clouds behind it, there is a skiff of snow on the ground and manana there will be enough to go 
cross country skiing. Keep up the good work and fun.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


cool sing maker Larry, cool sign too.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


nice machine where did you get it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


*bentlyj* Doesn't matter, Beer will still be free tomorrow ;-))

*Larry* did you make the tempates you are folowing?


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


Well, I've never understood how the International Date Line works, but isn't today already tomorrow in Australia?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


So it is already yesterday where I am and so today is actually yesterdays tomorrow… oh I see… well come on over for the free beer Yesterday…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


Tomorrow the sign will still say free beer tomorrow, Tomorrow never comes ) It is always free tomorrow ) )


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Free Beer Tomorrow..*
> 
> This is a sign I made with the TWC using the copy attachment..
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F9e50ac55.pbw
> ...


Dam, I'm living in Denmark!
I would love to come and drink a beer.
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*New Web Site..*

I just *had* to let you all know about the new website for Torque Workcentres










All you lumberjocks who have been drooling over the TWC, just *have* to go and have a look at the new attachments…
The new video is awesome and the site is sick.









Here is a sneak peek at the chainsaw attachment…


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Web Site..*
> 
> I just *had* to let you all know about the new website for Torque Workcentres
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,
Cool site and machine.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New Web Site..*
> 
> I just *had* to let you all know about the new website for Torque Workcentres
> 
> ...


Excellent video Larry. I no understnad the advantage of this machine for a small shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Web Site..*
> 
> I just *had* to let you all know about the new website for Torque Workcentres
> 
> ...


Awesome site with a marvelous machine!! I have always said I don't need a bigger shop because I'd fill it with more junk ;-)) I think I was wrong, need room for one of these !! How are sales? making a lot of them?


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Web Site..*
> 
> I just *had* to let you all know about the new website for Torque Workcentres
> 
> ...


love the new video but your not in it anymore so thats a bit sad

keep up the good work

Hooky


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Web Site..*
> 
> I just *had* to let you all know about the new website for Torque Workcentres
> 
> ...


Good video Larry….........maybe I ought to use the TWC as an excuse for another Australian trip, just to see it in action, even though the wine country, and some Australian beer would be the real reason…...............(-:


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New Web Site..*
> 
> I just *had* to let you all know about the new website for Torque Workcentres
> 
> ...


Looks like some state of the art equipment.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New Web Site..*
> 
> I just *had* to let you all know about the new website for Torque Workcentres
> 
> ...


Is there a Black Friday 50% off sale?....lol Awesome machine. Would simplify many operations.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New Web Site..*
> 
> I just *had* to let you all know about the new website for Torque Workcentres
> 
> ...


Great job, Larry


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Web Site..*
> 
> I just *had* to let you all know about the new website for Torque Workcentres
> 
> ...


That is way too cool!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*The New Video*

For those who wanted to watch the new video but don't do the link thing…
.
.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The New Video*
> 
> For those who wanted to watch the new video but don't do the link thing…
> .
> .


Larry that is certainly a nice machine. It is so versatile, too.
Thanks for sharing with us all!!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The New Video*
> 
> For those who wanted to watch the new video but don't do the link thing…
> .
> .


What a fantastic piece of kit Larry,if I had the space & the funds I would have one in a heart beat (unless that nice workshop comes with it?)


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The New Video*
> 
> For those who wanted to watch the new video but don't do the link thing…
> .
> .


Another ice video Larry. Thanks doe posting..


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The New Video*
> 
> For those who wanted to watch the new video but don't do the link thing…
> .
> .


I *WISH* I could afford that but even if I could, where would I put it! LOL!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The New Video*
> 
> For those who wanted to watch the new video but don't do the link thing…
> .
> .


Great stuff Larry. A great investment for someone who hasn't already invested in a lot of heavy woodworking machines. I hope you are selling a lot of them.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The New Video*
> 
> For those who wanted to watch the new video but don't do the link thing…
> .
> .


Nice machine larry. I had never seen a router used as a sander. Is it just a sanding pad with a 1/2" shank? 
Thanks for the post
scott


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The New Video*
> 
> For those who wanted to watch the new video but don't do the link thing…
> .
> .


It is a great tool!!


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The New Video*
> 
> For those who wanted to watch the new video but don't do the link thing…
> .
> .


Oh great, another tool to put on the list. Very cool indeed!


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The New Video*
> 
> For those who wanted to watch the new video but don't do the link thing…
> .
> .


An interesting tool and very cool idea….does anyone here actually use one professionally?? it would seem that setup is key and could be frustrating ??. Any play in connections, joints etc could really play havoc with accuracy….. but I guess it depends of the quality of the manufacture. Certainly would not trust an chinese knock off !!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Grooving square bollards.*

I was asked to make some bollards… short posts with a hole at the top to thread rope through….
I picked up some 8 foot lengths of 4 inch by 4 inch treated hardwood.. cut them in half and planed them smooth..ish..
Ran a piloted chamfering bit around all 4 corners and the top… sorry no pics….
The 1 1/4 inch hole near the top, which was drilled with an electric drill mounted in the TWC, was also chamfered…
The beauty of this set up is that the post is supported on the table….
I wanted to make a V-groove all round about 6 inches from the top, so put a v-bit in the router and mounted it on the TWC









then screwed some scrap ply to the table to set a fence and stop block at the end to hold the post in position…









Set the depth stop and using the plunge control lever made a few passes until the groove was cut…



























Only had to rotate each post and repeat….Due to the way the torque is set all grooves matched all the way round..


















The best part for me was not having to hold the router or use a fence on the router or a straight edge that would have to be reset for each side…I also did not have to move the post… which is really heavy across a table saw or router table…
A great time saver… all 4 grooves on all 6 bollards in under 5 minutes…


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Grooving square bollards.*
> 
> I was asked to make some bollards… short posts with a hole at the top to thread rope through….
> I picked up some 8 foot lengths of 4 inch by 4 inch treated hardwood.. cut them in half and planed them smooth..ish..
> ...


That is quiet the machine, Larry. Wish I had the money and the space. I'll just have to wait until a poor old Aussie throws this one away and gets a new improved one. Then I can dig it out of the scrap pile lol


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Grooving square bollards.*
> 
> I was asked to make some bollards… short posts with a hole at the top to thread rope through….
> I picked up some 8 foot lengths of 4 inch by 4 inch treated hardwood.. cut them in half and planed them smooth..ish..
> ...


hey rand i was thinking the same thing….well have to see who gets to the junk heap the fastest…..i might play dirty though..and throw you off balance by slipping you the tongue…........dont worry larry..im really ok….lol


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Grooving square bollards.*
> 
> I was asked to make some bollards… short posts with a hole at the top to thread rope through….
> I picked up some 8 foot lengths of 4 inch by 4 inch treated hardwood.. cut them in half and planed them smooth..ish..
> ...


Pretty smooth move, Larry….......slick machine…...............


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Grooving square bollards.*
> 
> I was asked to make some bollards… short posts with a hole at the top to thread rope through….
> I picked up some 8 foot lengths of 4 inch by 4 inch treated hardwood.. cut them in half and planed them smooth..ish..
> ...


Oh heck it looks like there's gonna be squabbling over the scrap pile 'cos I too was thinking that, although I was worried about getting it back to the UK I guess this machine is so versatile I could probably run up a sail with the help of shipwright & sail it home
Happy Christmas to OZ enjoy your turkey BBQ the POMS are freezing
Trevor


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Grooving square bollards.*
> 
> I was asked to make some bollards… short posts with a hole at the top to thread rope through….
> I picked up some 8 foot lengths of 4 inch by 4 inch treated hardwood.. cut them in half and planed them smooth..ish..
> ...


Nice, Larry.

Lee


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Grooving square bollards.*
> 
> I was asked to make some bollards… short posts with a hole at the top to thread rope through….
> I picked up some 8 foot lengths of 4 inch by 4 inch treated hardwood.. cut them in half and planed them smooth..ish..
> ...


Very groovy Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Dressing a few panels.*

Had a phone call from a bloke I met last May at the Timber and Working with Wood Show.. seems he had two panels that were glued up from some 290 mm wide stock…

Problem was… stock was too thick and after glueing up into 560 mm by 560 mm panels… how do you dress this down to the right thickness..

Ah you say… I know, I know.. Pick me..

Torque Workcentre to the rescue.









Secure the two panels to the table …









Insert the 55 mm surfacing head.. into the router…









Flatten one side and then flip and dress to desired thickness…








This method is not just for slabs or panels too large to fit through a planer… or where too much material is required to be removed… for a drum sander.. but for pieces too small as well..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a few panels.*
> 
> Had a phone call from a bloke I met last May at the Timber and Working with Wood Show.. seems he had two panels that were glued up from some 290 mm wide stock…
> 
> ...


Larry, what kind of wood is that?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a few panels.*
> 
> Had a phone call from a bloke I met last May at the Timber and Working with Wood Show.. seems he had two panels that were glued up from some 290 mm wide stock…
> 
> ...


Timber is sold here in Australia as Mahogany…Sapelle..


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a few panels.*
> 
> Had a phone call from a bloke I met last May at the Timber and Working with Wood Show.. seems he had two panels that were glued up from some 290 mm wide stock…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry, any chance you're moving to Houston??? Those are great looking panels!! Sapelle is gorgeous!!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a few panels.*
> 
> Had a phone call from a bloke I met last May at the Timber and Working with Wood Show.. seems he had two panels that were glued up from some 290 mm wide stock…
> 
> ...


Showing off again, eh Larry? (grin)

I still wish I had the room (and the money) for one of those! (sigh)


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a few panels.*
> 
> Had a phone call from a bloke I met last May at the Timber and Working with Wood Show.. seems he had two panels that were glued up from some 290 mm wide stock…
> 
> ...


me too big tiny


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a few panels.*
> 
> Had a phone call from a bloke I met last May at the Timber and Working with Wood Show.. seems he had two panels that were glued up from some 290 mm wide stock…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,
Cool job.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a few panels.*
> 
> Had a phone call from a bloke I met last May at the Timber and Working with Wood Show.. seems he had two panels that were glued up from some 290 mm wide stock…
> 
> ...


Larry Some great looking wood. Nice job.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a few panels.*
> 
> Had a phone call from a bloke I met last May at the Timber and Working with Wood Show.. seems he had two panels that were glued up from some 290 mm wide stock…
> 
> ...


that sapele looks nice. I have about 5 board feet left.

The twc is definitely the tool for the job.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a few panels.*
> 
> Had a phone call from a bloke I met last May at the Timber and Working with Wood Show.. seems he had two panels that were glued up from some 290 mm wide stock…
> 
> ...


How wide a cut do you take in a pass ?


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing a few panels.*
> 
> Had a phone call from a bloke I met last May at the Timber and Working with Wood Show.. seems he had two panels that were glued up from some 290 mm wide stock…
> 
> ...


Still want one ..still skint


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Drilling angled holes.*

To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..









Cut some tapered pieces and make a ramp to hold the blank to be drilled…

Hey… what is this? I have a Torque WorkCentre….. and one of the features is the ability to drill holes at any angle… hmmm….. make a jig to hold the blank horizontally on the bed and then drill at the required angle…









Two t-bolts and some knobs to hold the jig in place.. using the winged track… nice…









and a couple of toggle clamps to hold the piece while it is drilled









This worked so well I made 18 balancers..









Shown here hanging on a dowel to let the first coat of Danish Oil to dry…
Before you all ask about dimensions and angles… that is a separate blog which I will post shortly… so stay tuned….


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


Very inventive Larry. nice job.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


Thank you Karson…the name of the game is Jigs…


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


I've never had to cut the hole at an angle. I think it's more personal preference.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


The angled hole is so I can have the bottle horizontal.. just a personal preference I guess.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


Neat idea, Larry.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


COOL!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry for the info. I might even build one of those in an odd moment of leisure…............


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


If I only had the room.
Nice Chevron
Scott


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


Looks like the jig is up now, Larry.

Lee


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


That thing is KOOL!!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


With A Capital K


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


I still covet thy workcentre Larry nice job, as long as the corks are covered & don't dry out I guess the angle doesn't matter although everything seems to be screwcap nowadays
Best
Trevor


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


I personally despise screw top bottles, but sadly they seem to be the trend now. However, such a lovely holder elevates *any *wine.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


Wonder what the folks over at XXXX are thinking,...lol Nice production line Larry…BC


----------



## millssnell (Oct 24, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Drilling angled holes.*
> 
> To make a wine bottle balancer it requires a hole drilled at an angle…so what to do… build a jig for the drill press..
> 
> ...


Just curious, for the ramp station for the drill press….

if you are making the hole for the bottle at 30 degrees, could the ramp be a 30, 60,90 triangle. Math is a few years behind me. You would just want to make sure the down end of the ramp is the 30 degree angle correct?

Thanks friend.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Dimensions and angles...*

This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work









I did research the whole thing and found different angles and other variables…but this is what I have come up with by trial and error… to make the bottle balance in a horizontal position.. not pointing up or down… more aesthetically pleasing.. and if it looks right don't mess with it…

Length…11 inches or 275 mm

Width… I use 2 depending on the timber 3 inch or 4 inch…. 75 mm or 100 mm

Thickness …. at least 3/4 inch or 19 mm … thicker is better… up to just over 1 inch or 25 mm [altho I have made them as thin as 1/2 inch or 12.5 mm and they still work..]

Angle for base… 40 degrees.

Angle for hole…30 degrees.

Diameter of hole… 1 1/4 inch or 30 mm and it is centred 8 inches or 200 mm from the base…









I made 18 yesterday and more to follow… now that I have the jig…

The bottle is actually horizontal… just the angle of the camera…

I did a few schmancy ones including the one above … in honour of Patron aka David Mitchell, my friend and mentor…Who showed me how to make some of the crazy things I do now..Thank you David…

The plain timber ones are from the left….

New Guinea Rosewood, Camphor Laurel, Queensland Red Cedar, Silky Oak and White Cedar.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


You been busy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


So it is written so it is balanced ? good blog M8


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


thanks larry

i wondered what happened to that change 
that fell out of my pocket

but you have spent it wisely
a testament to your own abilities

well done


----------



## Tomw (Jul 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


Nice job. I especially like the second one pictured with the bottle.

I have a question about the angles: is That 40 degrees from the surface of the board, or from a square end? Same question for the hole.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


Thanks for the angle recommendations.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


Curious about the angle of the bottle.
If the bottle is tipped upward, wouldn't that allow the wine to keep the cork moist ?
I am guessing that would be a straight drilled hole, but how would that effect the angle cut on the table ?
Anyway, these look really nice, I love the zigzag pattern one : )
Can you try one that will hold a six pack of beer ? LOL

Lisa


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


To answer this question… look at a bottle of wine lying on its side the neck of the bottle is filled with wine… so no need to tip it up….. as to cork… most wine bottles now… at least here in Australia… are screw top.. no cork…
Glad you like them…
As to a SixPack… they come in their own holders…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


Awesome Larry, maybe you should make matching cutting boards and wine holders? BEt they would be a hit!

What is the facination with these wine holders? Just cool to have your wine on? Sort of like a Pet Rock in your pocker ? ;-))


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


Ah! McGuigans black label one of my favourite reds & displayed to perfection
Best
Trevor


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


Dibs on the bottle of Black Label once the show is over! **


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


Hey Larry, thanks for the detail on the dimensions of the balancer. I often wanted to try to make one but never did any research or trial and error to get one to work. These were a couple of good blogs to get me started. I may post one someday!! Thanks for sharing it with us!!!!!!!!
I sell my bottle stoppers as a gift to go along with a bottle of wine when it is given. The package could now include a balancer until you need the stopper!!

I was just thinking of marketing:

I think Lisa has proposed a challenge to make a balancer for a six pack of long necks!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


I am in trouble Larry,
I showed your balancers to my wife…

Great job my friend.


----------



## joepk (Jan 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Dimensions and angles...*
> 
> This is just a quick post to give some information regarding the way I make the wine bottle balancer…You can use other dimensions and it will still work
> 
> ...


Nice.
Have you tried to make one for two or three bottles.
I have seen them but am not able to figure out the angle.
If you have it figured out please share.

Great job


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Slabbing attachment*

Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..



This is different in that the chain saw is mounted under the Machine… thereby negating the need to lift the log onto the table…

NB. please be aware that this is the very first prototype and as such may have some issues… there will be furthur development and refinement as theses issues are addressed…
With regards length of log…. up to 8 feet or so at this stage .. obviously with a longer machine…

There are also some ideas about a all terrain wheel system …more as it happens…


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


It does a nice job, but

CARAMBA!

It's noisier than my CarveWright!!

ddwwb


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


hmmmm…. other than for very exotic species, maybe, i don't see the point of this attachment. the length of the log is limited by the length of the table and carrying the whole system around seems like lots of hassle. the precision of cutting is nice, but if its wet timber you will get much more wrapping and checking from thin timber and because the kerf size of the chainsaw is pretty wide, you will be losing almost 50% of the timber.
it can be nice to have in the workshop to resaw small logs that otherwise you can't cut with anything, though. not a small bonus. they need to work on a chip collection system i think to make this really useful.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


It is also louder than my cordless drill Don…FOFL


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


I think it's awesome!!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


Nice. 
The attachement must be pretty sturdy to get a consistent cut.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


I see it as a horizontal bandsaw done by a chainsaw - the longer tha chainsaw, the bigger the log you can cut, right? As for the loudness, it is what chainsaws are - loud! . . . done outdoors, wearing ear protection, as we all should, it won't be a problem! I am concerned with the kerf and the waste. I am more inclined for you to come up with a horizontal bandsaw using much larger wheels, that would be more cost effective for us semi hobbyists than those astronomically priced bandsaw mills! Resawing with a good BS blade would cut down on the waste. I like your idea and what you're doing with it. Keep rolling, Larry! You're on the right track!


----------



## DarrylJN (May 20, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


That thing is awesome!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


Sorry but that looks painfully slow and horribly inefficient with that big cantilever. I could be wrong. I've heard it said that a router could do anything in the shop. It may not be the best choice for some operations though, but it COULD do them. Sorry but the chainsaw looks to fall into this category. I hope you prove me wrong Larry.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


*rance*, just out of curiousity, how do you resaw with a router?


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


Is there anything the TWC can't do? The limitation would be you can't use the gas powered saw indoors, at least not safely because of CO. I'm thinking the people who thought this up will have a way around it in no time.

Also, it's noisier than my toenail clippers!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


That's funny moshel. :O) You raise a valid point.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


Do you think they will have an attachment to make particle board with the sawdust?......(-:

Howabout a big sawmill blade run horizontally powered by a chainsaw attachment…................

............lawn mowing attachment anybody, hay bailer….........................(-:

Gadzooks…...........had to go get my ear protectors to watch the video….......what am I missing there?...(-:


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


I think this rig is awesome. Wow. I can't imagine making something like that. What exactly holds the log? Just the stakes?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


I like the idea Larry. I guess the table top would come in handy but it does restrict vision.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Slabbing attachment*
> 
> Just received the video of the new prototype chainsaw attachment for the Torque WorkCentre..
> 
> ...


That is cool, I don't think my neigbors would like the noise LOL Look fwd to seeing when you get your Larry!


----------

